# Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]



## Administrator (10. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,701233


----------



## Weird_Sheep (10. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Hmm, eBay-Auktionen mit Startpreis €1 sind nicht sonderlich überraschend und die Steamangebote nicht unbedingt lockend, da es sich bei allen drei Titeln um den aktuellen Standardpreis handelt.


----------



## deradleraufderbrust (13. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Schon wieder , war doch erst gestern in den News !!! oder ???


----------



## Halmir (13. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Stimmt die Risen Ce kostet nämlich wieder 55€. Heute hat Amazon.de dafür Cod MW 2 im Angebot...


----------



## dangee (14. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

äh für den preis der festplatte bekommt man doch schon die f3... wo ist das ein schnäppchen?


----------



## ThomasWilke (14. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Die F3 geht laut idealo.de bei  72 Euro los,  Versandkosten kommen noch hinzu. Hier sind's 69 Euro inklusive Versand. Die F1 kostet mid. 66 + Porto, was dann als Endpreis mehr als 70 Euro ergibt. Es mögen vl.t nur ein paar Euro sein, aber immerhin =]


----------



## Chriscool (14. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Tja, ich habs bestellt und freu mich drauf, soooo wichtig ist mir das BloodGore Gedöns nicht


----------



## nsq (14. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Woo, 1 Euro ist ja echt der Knüller!!!


----------



## AFUFO (14. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

He he kucke mall da es geht noch biligaa ^^ 67,90 + gratis versand ^^

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?a=260889&plz=&t=v&va=b&vl=de&v=e#filterform


----------



## Olsen84 (16. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Dieser Adventskalender is doch auch der letzte Husten.

Gestern Loriot bestellt - heute 2€ teurer. Na da hab ich ja ein Schnäppchen geschlagen.
War die letzte Empfehlung, die ich mir von PCGames geholt habe ^^


----------



## German_Ripper (18. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Was soll das für ein Schnäppchen mit der externen Platte sein? Es gab die letzten Tage bei Saturn ne externe Platte mit einem TB für 56€ (in Berlin). PCG hat von Schnäppchen mal gar keine Ahnung.


----------



## drumnbass (18. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

wtf "320GB externe Festplatte für 65 Euro"
eine 1,5 tb platte kostet 125 euro, also doppelt soviel geld für 4-5 mal soviel speicherplatz.. und pcg nennt das "tolles schnäppchen" ...

eindeutig provisionenverdiener!


----------



## Yggdra (18. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Die hier im Artikel vorgestellte Platte ist eine 2,5``, die TB Platte bei $aturn ist eine 3,5`` Platte. Ihr vergleicht hier Birnen mit Äpfel.


----------



## Deathknight888 (18. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Modern Warfare 2 wird wohl kaum Versand inkulsive haben, da es ein Spiel ab 18 ist und dadurch mit Spezialversand vergütet wird ^^
(war bei Borderlands jedenfalls so)


----------



## EvilMonkey (18. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Modern Warfare 2 und Team Fortress 2 sind in der deutschen Fassung geschnitten, vielleicht sollte man das mal sagen. Habe schon beide Titel uncut auf meinem Steam account.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (18. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also bei MW2 steht bei mir da:


"
Unverb. Preisempf.:	EUR 59,99 
Preis:	EUR 34,99 
Sie sparen: 	EUR 25,00 (42"


----------



## gealany (22. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bei mir im Lidl gibs "Skat Deluxe" für 4,95€! Sollte man vielleicht auch erwähnen...


----------



## KabraxisObliv (23. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Der Steam Holiday-Sale ist der Wahnsinn.

Batman: Arkham Asylum + Deus Ex 1 & 2 + Hitman 1+ 2 + Thief 3 + Battlestations Midway (+Vorgänger?)  + Tomb Raider Underworld & Legend + Infernal + Just Cause + Kane & Lynch und mehr zusammen im Eidos Collector's Pack für schlappe 45 Euro. 

Das werde ich definitiv zuschlange, auch wenn ich vielleicht den ein oder anderen Titel schon habe. 
Alle Ubisoft-Titel 50%, Bethesda-Spiele 25%.

Unglaublich.


----------



## sagichnet (23. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

gta4, mirrors edge und assault on dark athena für 18€, besser geht es nicht


----------



## Gabriel-0815 (23. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

also mal ehrlich das Square-Enix/Eidos angebot ist n kracher, auch wenn ich beide Deus-Ex Titel schon habe. Bei Batman war ich mir net sicher es zu kaufen und nun kriege ich das alles fuer 50€ incl. Little Ninja, Tomb Raider Hitman usw... Herz was will man mehr, auch wenns nur DL ist aber hey, das wird eh bald nur noch so sein


----------



## mxpr (23. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Den Eidos Pack werd ich mir kaufen, da ich noch 
keiuns der Spiele habe. Ihr müsst euch aber mal 
anschauen was es in den Usa gibt:
Rockstar Pack mit allen Gta's und Max payne...
Id Software Pack mit dem ersten Wolfenstein


----------



## trayo (23. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Us Store hat neben GTA4 und Mirrors edge als top angebot noch Stalker für 1,99$...


----------



## AvalonAsh (23. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Yeah, GTA IV und Defense Grid für mich, Mirrors Edge, Braid und World of Goo als Weihnachtsgeschenke für Freunde (die 3 hab ich selbst schon), mit denen ich mir sonst gar nichts schenke. Aber bei den Preisen mach ich anderen gern eine Freude

5 starke Games für 20 Euro. Genial
Selber Schuld, wer heute noch sein Bude mit Schachteln dekoriert


----------



## baiR (24. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Serenity ist dabei.  
Gibt es vlt. iwie einen Browncoat in der PC-
Gamesredaktion?
Der Film ist auf alle Fälle eine gute Wahl, habe 
den Film als 2-DVD Version. Wenn ich einen 
Bluerayplayer hätte würde ich mir diesen Film 
noch einmal als Blueray kaufen.
Also, absolute Kaufempfehlung!!!


----------



## Sancezz1 (28. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

toll u ich hab mir vor zwei Monaten GTA IV für 50 Euro geholt, so ein mist, hät ich lieber noch diese beiden Monate gewartet
:-/


----------



## Fyrex (28. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich hab mir gestern für 3,99 Torchlight gekauft. Ist ein guter Preis.


----------



## baummonster (28. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bis jetzt 20 Euro dagelassen für GTA4, Mirrors Edge und Dead Space 

Bin mal gespannt was da noch so kommt


----------



## mordenkain (28. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Könnt ihr mir schnell helfen? Hier im Artikel steht GTA4 für 7,49 Euro, aber auf der Steam-Seite wird es füür 29,99 Euro verkauft. Hap ich da was verpeilt? Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## SGDrDeath (28. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Irgendwie schon, genauso wie die Redaktion.

Die Holiday Sale Angebote bei Steam gelten immer nur an einem Tag, Ausnahme die 7 Sonderangebote oben drüber, die gelten bis 03.01.2010.

Mirror's Edge und GTA IV gabs z.b. nur vom 23.12 18 Uhr bis 24.12 18 Uhr zu dem hier angegebenen Preis.

Da hätte also irgendeiner endlich mal diese veralteten Angebote hier rausnehmen sollen.

Dafür gibts halt jeden Tag neue Angebote. Bis heute 18 Uhr z.B. noch Dead Space für 6,79 Euro.


----------



## mordenkain (28. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Alles klar, danke! Ich kam durch die Angebote in dem Artikel hier echt durcheinander.


----------



## sandman2003 (29. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

los stop schade. lastschrift geht atm nicht bei paypal über steam. der will ne kreditkarte...


----------



## Theclash1 (29. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Menno, GTA und Mirror´s Edge hätt ich gern gehabt :/
Mal sehn ob noch was gleichwertiges kommt.
Aber wenn man ne Kreditkarte braucht ist das Thema sowieso erledigt -.-


----------



## pravasi (31. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

An alle die keine Kreditkarte haben:Man kann bei steam auch easy mit click&buy bezahlen.Hab ich auch schon mal gemacht-mitten in der Nacht ein paar Daten eingegeben und ein paar Min.später konnte ich schon zocken.Logisch eigentlich,oder glaubt ihr wirklich,steam besteht ausschliesslich auf kidunfreundliche Bezahlmethoden?


----------



## nasskalt (31. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Hat aber auch Nachteile: Selbst wenn man sich eine nicht-deutsche IP-Adresse zulegt, z.B. mittels VPN, verrät einen ClickandBuy als Deutschen und man kann keine unzensierten Spiele kaufen.
Mit Kreditkarte soll das jedoch möglich sein.


----------



## nolleX (31. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Leider funktioniert Click@Buy bei mir nicht, da der komischerweise meine 4-stellige Kontonummer als falsch angibt -.-  Egal ob ich ELV, Sofortüberweisung etc ausfülle, immer soll das faslch sein ô_Ô

Und wenn ich per PayPal L4D kaufen möchte, kommt "An unexpected error has occurred. Your purchase has not been completed.
Please contact Steam Support.".
Nur konnte ich die Tage zuvor munter einkaufen, ohne dass der gesponnen hat -.-

Vlt schaffen dies ja noch bis heut abend *hoff*


----------



## chris110488 (31. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Holt euch halt eine Kreditkarte! Meine kostet 20 Euro im Jahr und das hat man durch die ganzen Schnäppchen bei Steam und Amazon.co.uk sofort wieder drin!


----------



## nolleX (31. Dezember 2009)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Geht auf die Schnelle nicht, außedem hats doch die 20 Spiele und 1 Woche super geklappt...
Und ausgerechnet jetzt, wenn Spiele kommen, die ich wirklich benötigen würde (^^) geht es nicht mehr -.-


----------



## nolleX (2. Januar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Habs jetzt auch (wegen Mass Effect so günstig) mit der Kreditkarte meines Vaters versucht.
Trotz keinerlei Probleme mit dieser Karte hat das Steam nicht annehmen wollen -.-

Zum Kotzen.
Alle Bezahlmöglichkeiten (KK, PayPal und alle ClickandBuy) ausprobiert = nichts ging.
Und Probleme mit meinem Steamaccount an sich habe ich auch nicht...

Schade.


----------



## Wickedsick2k (4. Januar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Hab bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es wenn es zu einem Fehler beim bezahlen kommt, insbesondere: "An unexpected error has occurred. Your purchase has not been completed.
Please contact Steam Support.", es häufig ein Problem mit meinem IE gegeben hat. Nach nem Update zum Beispiel gings dann urplötzlich....


----------



## nolleX (4. Januar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich benutz Firefox, daran lags nicht.
Aber ich hab jetzt einfach nen anderen Steamaccount gemacht, "Gift" ausgewählt und mir geschickt.
Ging mit den gleichen PayPal-Daten >.>


----------



## modderfreak (4. Januar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Feine Sache das GTA4 nochmal verbilligt wurde, habs zu Weihnachten verpasst


----------



## Jeronimo2000 (4. Januar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Uuh, das war knapp - vorhin noch schnell GTA 4 für billich gesichert, jetzt wollt ich fix noch Bioshock kaufen... aber auf Steam ist jetzt Essig mit Schnäppchen.

Übrigens: Bezahlen mit Paypal ging hier problemlos.


----------



## Sumpfling (4. Januar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Schade GTA 4 verpasst ... hätte es mir doch glatt gekauft obwohl ich es schon in "weniger käuflicher Form" hier habe.


----------



## xotoxic242 (8. Januar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Serious Sam HD gestern Abend sofort gekauft.
Paypal kein Problem (Firefox)
Klasse solche Schnäppchen.Danke Steam.
Und ich hätte es letztens fast noch für 19,99 gekauft.


----------



## NomadX (8. Januar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

serious sam HD hab ich zwar ausgelassen, aber freue mich auf den angekündigten 3ten teil. das war früher immer so der renner auf lans ^^ bis man nach ner stunde kopfschmerzen von der dauerballerei bekommen hat lol


----------



## KabraxisObliv (21. Januar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Total War - Anthology, klasse.
Behalte ich im Auge. Nach Mass Effect 2 mal zuschlagen, denke ich.


----------



## schokoeis (27. Januar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Star Trek Online 
von NAMCO BANDAI Partners 
Plattform:   Windows Vista / XP 
3.8 von 5 Sternen  
Alle Rezensionen anzeigen (6 Kundenrezensionen) 	

1 neu ab EUR 179,99

hmm schein alle zu sein bei Amazon


----------



## EarMaster (27. Januar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wer bei Pyschonauts für 2€ nicht zuschlägt, der gehört direkt eingewiesen. Ein soo geniales Spiel, das leider viel zu wenig Beachtung fand. Unglaublich witzig, unglaublich tolle Levelgestaltung und dabei mag ich Jump'n'Run Adventures noch nicht mal!


----------



## sagichnet (27. Januar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bei Psychonauts habe ich direkt zugeschlagen.

Wusste doch, dass es sich lohnt mich bei PayPal anzumelden ^^


----------



## WarStorm (1. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

CnC 4 Betakey gibts auch kostenlos...


----------



## Provyder (1. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Vielleicht gehts mir ja gar nicht um den Beta Key sondern um den günstigen Preis vom Spiel.


----------



## mxpr (8. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Hm, vlt. schlag ich beim Arcade Stick Bundle zu...
Ist das der Deal der Woche?


----------



## NineEleven (9. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also bei mir zeigt Empire: Total War 16,99 an...


----------



## stockduck (9. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Derzeit gibt es Trine um €5


----------



## chris110488 (12. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bioshock 2 gibt es bei Amazon.co.uk für gut 20 €.


----------



## Sumpfling (15. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Hmm Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun ich erinnere mich noch wie das Spiel damals gehyped wurde ohne Ende, als es dann erschienen es war es eine Enttäuschung.


----------



## mar1k (17. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

@chris

Empfehler dir diesen Artikel:
http://www.gamestar.de/specials/spiele/1955809/amazon_co_preiswerte_spiele_von_der_insel.html


----------



## TheRayJay (17. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Weiß jemand wie ich bei C&C Tiberian Sun den Deutschpatch aufspiele ? Bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung: ‘Missing or Invalid Registry/INI entry’.
Was kann ich da machen ?


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bully hab ich gestern im Marktkaufprospekt für 2,99€ gesehen. Das ist echt ein Schnäppchen leider hab ich das spiel schon.


----------



## secondim (24. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Staffel 3&4 von Two and a Half Men gibts auch für rund 10€ die Box.


----------



## geldinhalierer (25. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bei Saturn (auf jeden Fall in Kassel) gibt es The Void für 4,99.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Februar 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

cool


----------



## EvilMonkey (8. März 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Schade, dass Fallout 3 geschnitte ist. Sonst hätte ich es mir sofort gekauft.


----------



## Rookster (8. März 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Heh, hab mir gerade überlegt, FO 3 nochmal zu kaufen - aber dann viel mir wieder ein, dass es ja die *deutsche* Collector's Edition ist! Wenn ich schon die englische GotY habe, kann ich auf eine wirklich vollkommen nutzlose zweite, extrem beschnittene Version verzichten.


----------



## sagichnet (11. März 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Es wäre besser, wenn es die Addons für Fallout 3 mal im Angebot geben würde....


----------



## stockduck (11. März 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Metro 2033 um €25 bei Amazon. Ich habe es schon bestellt. Der Code funzt 

http://www.preisjaeger.at/quickdeals/metro-2033-pc-20-e-sparen/


----------



## JLS (11. März 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Hatte auch grad Metro 2033 für 25€ im Spamfilter. Warscheinlich nur für Vorbesteller.


----------



## Col-Oliver (11. März 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Cool, danke für den Tip ... für den Preis hab ichs mir gleich bestellt


----------



## Schalkmund (16. März 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wow letzte Woche war die Limited Edition von BFBC2 noch gut 10€ teuer .... egal dann hab ich jetzt bei meiner Bestellung aus Indien nur noch 10€ und nicht mehr 20€ gespart


----------



## modderfreak (17. März 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Was ist bitteschön an 30€ für die GTA4-Episoden ein Schnäppchen? Das ist der Normalpreis.


----------



## Birdy84 (19. März 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Das ist ja mal ein richtiger Preiskampf, wie ich ihn bei Spielen noch nie gesehen habe. :-o "Leider" interessiert mich MW2 nicht und BF BC2 habe ich für knapp 30€ aus uk.


----------



## Jay-Humboldt (19. März 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

metro 2033 eben bei amazon um 19 € gekauft.

Top-Preis!


----------



## Schnatz (22. März 2010)

*Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Man da habe ich ja wieder man grenzenloses Anti-Timing bewiesen indem ich mir gestern nach zwei Wochen zögern Fifa2010 für die XBoX360 bei Amazon UK für ca 35 € bestellt habe. :-/

Gnaaaa und stornieren geht ja auch nicht mehr wenn die schon das "dispatchen" vorbereiten. grml


----------



## ShadowSaN (26. März 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Modern Warfare 2 und Resident Evil 5 für 19,99 Euro [Anzeige]*

Gar nich mal so schlecht diese Schnäppchen News... natürlich bleibt sie nur so lange nützlich solange auch "wirkliche" Schnäppchen zu verzeichnen sind.
Habe bei MW2 zugeschlagen. Überlegte schon seit einigen Tagen ob ich es mir kaufen sollte.


----------



## LLJay (29. März 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Modern Warfare 2 und Resident Evil 5 für 19,99 Euro [Anzeige]*

codmw2 für nur 14.99 
http://www.world-of-video.de/index.php?id=107&no_cache=1&tx_shopengine_pi1[Artikel_ID]=92338&tt_stats=9918&cHash=2057b270f5


----------



## LLJay (29. März 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Modern Warfare 2 und Resident Evil 5 für 19,99 Euro [Anzeige]*

suche ein schnäppchen für dow chaos rising einer ein tipp`=??


----------



## shooter-base-de (7. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Günstige Blu-rays, DVDs und Serien - Modern Warfare 2 für 18,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also ich will ja MW 2 nicht noch einmal schlecht machen ABER ich würde es nicht einmal kaufen, wenn es im Real Markt auf der 5 Euro Pyramide liegen würde. Ansonsten gute Angebote die Man(n) sich überlegen sollte


----------



## Geruhn (11. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Tiefpreis-Blu-rays und Drakensang Collector's Edition für nur 39,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

achja, man sollte grad aufpassen, da das britische Pfund sich grad wieder erholt hat!


----------



## Farragut (12. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Crysis 2 jetzt vorbestellen, Modern Warfare 2 für 21,88 Euro [Anzeige]*

jaja bloß schnell Crysis2 für 55(!)euro vorbestellen, damit man auch von der preisgarantie profitieren kann...ein glück das mir die PCG sowas empfiehlt, solch ein lukratives angebot findet man sicherlich nicht so schnell wieder...
ihr soltet euch wirklich schämen


----------



## MrPropper (12. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Crysis 2 jetzt vorbestellen, Modern Warfare 2 für 21,88 Euro [Anzeige]*

MW 2 würde ich mir auch nicht mal für Umsonst holen, das ganze Drumherum nervt mich echt. Dieser Kommentar soll keine Diskussion auslösen.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Günstige Blu-rays, Red Faction: Guerrilla für 7,99 Euro, Sam & Max für 4,79 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wow 55€ für die Crysis Vorbestellung, da muss ich gleicht zuschlagen .......NOT!
Aber sonst gehts euch noch gut oder?

Was sind das überhaupt für Preise für Crysis 2 die PC Version kostet so viel wie überlicherweise Konsolenspiele und die Konsolenversion ist noch mal 15€ teurer .... die spinnen doch echt.


----------



## nsq (14. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: GTA Trilogy für nur 13,90 Euro, Xbox 360 Elite für 198,99 Euro + Tiefpreis-Blu-rays [Anzeige]*

Die ist viel zensierter Dreck dabei. Sowas ist nicht empfehlens- sondern verachtenswert.


----------



## Sushimeister (15. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: WoW nur 6,90 Euro, 4 DVDs für 20 Euro und Tiefpreis-Blu-rays [Anzeige]*

Warum soll man für ein Spiel (WoW) zahlen, das SOWIESO monatliche Gebühren kostet???


----------



## leckmuschel (16. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: PC-Spiele für unter 10 Euro, Modern Warfare für 19,99 Euro und Tiefpreis-Blu-rays [Anzeige]*

das die leutz bei PCG viele bonuszahlungen erhalten, ist es wirklich günstig, für sie ^^


----------



## Xmxmaster (16. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: PC-Spiele für unter 10 Euro, Modern Warfare für 19,99 Euro und Tiefpreis-Blu-rays [Anzeige]*

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (XBox 369) für nur 39,00 Euro

gibts ne neue Konsole von der ich nichts weiß?


----------



## DerFox (16. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: PC-Spiele für unter 10 Euro, Modern Warfare für 19,99 Euro und Tiefpreis-Blu-rays [Anzeige]*

Vertickt lieber BFC2 für 20€ da schlag ich dann vllt. auch zu.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (17. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: PC-Spiele für unter 10 Euro, Modern Warfare für 19,99 Euro und Tiefpreis-Blu-rays [Anzeige]*

Kann mir denn mal einer erzählen warum CoD - MW2 immo so günstig feil geboten wird? Wollen die ihr Image anheben? Möchte Acitivision vor Verlust der Vertriebsrechte noch Kapital aus der Sache schlagen? Oder wird das Game womöglich mit dediz. Server neu aufgelegt (Wunschtraum . Irgendwo gibt´s soch bestimmt ´nen Haken.
Und nur an dem Steam Wochende wird´s bestimmt nicht liegen.


----------



## Odin333 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Avatar Blu-ray für nur 14,89 Euro, Dawn of War 2 für nur 18,99 Euro [Anzeige]*

Crysis2 jetzt Vorbestellen..... für 55€.... Ja genau!

Sonst gehts euch noch gut?

Oder soll das die nachträgliche Korrektur eures Alan Wake April-Scherzes sein?


----------



## Bergischlaender (21. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: The Witcher für 15,99 Euro, Two Worlds für 14,99 Euro, Avatar Blu-ray nur 14,89 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jippie! Meine Avatar-Limited Edition-Blu-Ray wurde soeben verschickt!


----------



## Gabbo (26. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Bioshock 2 für 19,99 Euro, Killzone 2 in UK für 9,93 Pfund und weitere Preisknaller [Anzeige]*

Gilt der Bioshock 2 Preis ab jetzt oder ist das nur ne Tagesaktion und morgen wieder höher?


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Bioshock 2 für 19,99 Euro, Killzone 2 in UK für 9,93 Pfund und weitere Preisknaller [Anzeige]*

Das ist der Deal der Woche. Also gilt die ganze Woche über


----------



## LemminG92 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Metro 2033 für 25,99 Euro, Zombieland Blu-ray für 19,97 Euro und weitere Preisknaller [Anzeige]*

Kann Metro 2033 und The Witcher für den Hammerpreis nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## ferrari2k (28. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Metro 2033 für 25,99 Euro, Zombieland Blu-ray für 19,97 Euro und weitere Preisknaller [Anzeige]*

Tjo, was soll man sagen, bei Amazon musste man in den Tags schon suchen um bei Metro das wichtigste zu sehen:
Steam!
Tja, das wars dann, der nächste bitte.
Also danke für die Empfehlung, aber ich lehne ab


----------



## LemminG92 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Metro 2033 für 25,99 Euro, Zombieland Blu-ray für 19,97 Euro und weitere Preisknaller [Anzeige]*

Klar, Steam ist Geschmackssache. Aber dieses kleine Programm tut nun wirklich keinem weh. Vielleicht kannst du ja erklären was an Steam für dich schlimm ist.

Steam hat keine Werbung, hat keine Onlinepflicht, sprich man kann auch Offline spielen, man muss nichts bezahlen, es sei denn man will's 

Nur weil ein Nebenprogramm benötigt wird um zu Spielen, lässt du dir dieses geile Spiel entgehen und nebenbei noch viele andere Schmenkerl? Das stößt bei mir, der noch nie eine Gegenargumentation gehört hat, natürlich auf Unverständnis.

"Boykottierst" (wie ich das Wort mittlerweile hasse) du auch Games4Windoof Live? Da entgehen dir ja wieder echte Perlen, wie Bioshock 2, GTA IV und Fallout 3. GfWL ist ja nichts anderes als Steam. Den Ubilauncher lass ich lieber gleich weg, das ist eine Technik, mit der selbst ich als "Gerne-Steam-Nutzer" mich nicht anfreunden kann.


----------



## Nairdan (30. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Max Payne 3, Gothic 4 und mehr vorbestellbar - Modern Warfare 2 für 17,95 Euro und weitere Preisknaller [Anzeige]*

@LemminG92
Wenn du an einer Gegenargumentation interessiert bist, lies dir mal diesen Thread bei amazon durch: http://tinyurl.com/32x4vdb

Bin da gestern zufällig drübergestolpert.


----------



## lordhagen18 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Max Payne 3, Gothic 4 und mehr vorbestellbar - Modern Warfare 2 für 17,95 Euro und weitere Preisknaller [Anzeige]*

Gothic 4 für 55Euronen?? lol,
da geh ich doch lieber in Laden und hols mir dann bei Saturn oder sonst wo für vermutlich wieder um die 35-40 Euro je nach Land/Laden,

Ich vermute am Ende wenn sie dir denn billigstgen Preis andrehen ist man bei dem was es normal auch kostet,sprich künstlich hochgehalten.

Wobei heutzutage ja alle Spiele immer teurer werden ohne das viele es verdient hätten.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (30. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Max Payne 3, Gothic 4 und mehr vorbestellbar - Modern Warfare 2 für 17,95 Euro und weitere Preisknaller [Anzeige]*

Holla! :x :x
Bitte um Ergänzung. Bei Steam gibt es seit heute übers Wochenende das "Codemasters Racing Pack" mit ToCA Race Driver 3, GRID, FUEL, DiRT und DiRT 2 für schlappe 16 Euro (und auch einzeln jeweils um 75% reduziert).

Genau solche Angebote machen den Steam-Shop aus.
Ansonsten oft ein paar Euro teurer als anderswo, aber die Angebote...


----------



## ferrari2k (30. April 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Max Payne 3, Gothic 4 und mehr vorbestellbar - Modern Warfare 2 für 17,95 Euro und weitere Preisknaller [Anzeige]*

Lemming: na klar hat Steam Onlinepflicht. Schonmal offline versucht, ein Steamspiel zu installieren?


----------



## LemminG92 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: Max Payne 3, Gothic 4 und mehr vorbestellbar - Modern Warfare 2 für 17,95 Euro und weitere Preisknaller [Anzeige]*

@ Nairdan: Danke für den Link 
@ferrari: Da hast du Recht, daran hab  ich garnicht gedacht


----------



## burdy (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: PC-Spiele für unter 10 Euro, Drakensang-Addon vorbestellbar und Blu-ray-Tiefpreise [Anzeige]*

Splinter Cell: Conviction für nur 7,52 Euro NEU

Also da muss man ja zuschlagen. Ein paar Wochen auf dem Markt und schon wirds um über 40 € im Preis gesenkt


----------



## nolleX (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Schnäppchen: PC-Spiele für unter 10 Euro, Drakensang-Addon vorbestellbar und Blu-ray-Tiefpreise [Anzeige]*

@burdy
Schön wärs, war wohl aber ein Fehler des Redakteurs =P
Gemeint ist SC: Complete.


----------



## nsq (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Bioshock 2: Collector's Edition für 34,97 Euro, Limited Editions ab 6,99 Euro [Anzeige]*

Alles Wucher, und Abzocke.


----------



## German_Ripper (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mud TV für nur 19,97 Euro, THQ-Games stark reduziert, Blu-ray-Angebote [Anzeige]*

Kann mal jemand diesen Textbaustein " für nur ..." entfernen. Frech ein Spiel für 69€ mit " für nur " zu deklarieren. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## VoodooShark (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Top-Releases der Woche, Bad Company 2 für nur 29,98 Euro, Blu-ray-Angebote [Anzeige]*

Die GametimeCard ist recht günstig aber es läuft ja über Amazon Marketplace und der Händler sitzt in Griechenland  *_*


----------



## tapehead (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Top-Releases der Woche, Bad Company 2 für nur 29,98 Euro, Blu-ray-Angebote [Anzeige]*

bei müller gibts derzeit

ac2 , bc2 ,siedler 7->29,99  ps3 xb360 cod 2 -> 39,99  und nen paar andere sachen für 29,99 waren auch noch dabei aber die habe ich vergessen^^


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Die Siedler 7 für 29,97 Euro, Mass Effect 2 für 28,90 Euro, Blu-rays nur 10 Euro [Anzeige]*

Hihi, Siedler 7 für unter 30€, der Preisverfall geht los 
Hat UbiSoft ja toll gemacht


----------



## Sheggo (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Die Siedler 7 für 29,97 Euro, Releases der Woche, Blu-rays ab 10 Euro [Anzeige]*

Werde auch für den Preis Siedler nicht kaufen. Habs letztens ne halbe Stunde beim Kumpel gezockt und fands absolut langweilig?!?!
Passiert da sonst nix, außer dass ich als "Prinzessin" von nem "Kneipier" Befehle erhalte wie "baue dies", "erforsche das", "erobere jenes"?? Kam mir vor wie ein ewiges Tutorial... 

(Und bei dem Kopierschutz wird das sowieso nix mit Kauf)


----------



## Deewee (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Die Siedler 7 für 29,97 Euro, Releases der Woche, Blu-rays ab 10 Euro [Anzeige]*

Selbst 5 Euro wäre noch zu viel für den Mist.


----------



## Kasheen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Die Siedler 7 für 29,97 Euro, Releases der Woche, Blu-rays ab 10 Euro [Anzeige]*

bei g2play.net kostet das game nur noch 11,99€. Habe bei dem Händler schon 4x bestellt, alles perfekt und Lieferung instant!


----------



## truejunglist (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Bioshock 2 Special Edition für 24,99 Euro, Rise of the Argonauts für 2,99 Euro und Tiefpreis-Blu-rays [Anzeige]*

"Rise of the Agronauts für nur 2,99 Euro NEU"

jaja, immer diese AGRONAUTEN !


----------



## Sitcore (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Fußball Manager 10 für 22,97 Euro, Tony Hawk: Ride (Xbox 369) für 47,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Tony Hawk: Ride (Xbox 369) - Überschrift


----------



## Odin333 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Gothic 3: Gold Edition nur 19,97 Euro, Sherlock Holmes (Blu-ray) nur 12,89 Euro [Anzeige]*

"Gothic 3: Gold Edition für nur 19,97 Euro NEU"
War mal bei pcgames als Vollversion dabei - ist sogar gepatcht nicht mal den Heftpreis wert.


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Gothic 3: Gold Edition nur 19,97 Euro, Sherlock Holmes (Blu-ray) nur 12,89 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ähm nö.

Das war nur Gothic 3 mit Community Patch und Questpack. Das Addon Götterdämmerung war nicht mit dabei. Also nix Gold Edition.


----------



## drumnbass (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Starcraft 2 für nur 49,25 Euro, Der Pate 1, 2 und 3 (DVD) für je 4,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

seit wann sind 50 euro für ein aktuelles spiel ein schnäppchen ???
50 euro ist der normal-release-preis (was darüber ist, wird sowieso nicht gekauft).

aber andererseits..

UNGLAUBLICHES SCHNÄPPCHEN!!
für nur € 3.500,- pro monat gibt es MEINE ARBEITSLEISTUNG!
greift sofort zu !


----------



## German_Ripper (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Starcraft 2 für nur 49,25 Euro, Der Pate 1, 2 und 3 (DVD) für je 4,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

@drumnbass: "UNGLAUBLICHES SCHNÄPPCHEN!!
für nur € 3.500,- pro monat gibt es MEINE ARBEITSLEISTUNG!
greift sofort zu !" Brutto? Man bist du billig


----------



## ferrari2k (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Starcraft 2 für nur 49,25 Euro, Der Pate 1, 2 und 3 (DVD) für je 4,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber 49,25 für ein neues Spiel finde ich schon ziemlich am oberen Rand der Preisskala. Schnäppchen würd ich das nicht nennen wollen.


----------



## AWYN (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Starcraft 2 für nur 49,25 Euro, Der Pate 1, 2 und 3 (DVD) für je 4,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

HAHAHAHA!!!! Starcraft 2... 'n Schnäppchen!!!!! lasst mich bloß in ruhe, ey...


----------



## koch1010 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Starcraft 2 für nur 49,25 Euro, Der Pate 1, 2 und 3 (DVD) für je 4,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bei uns im MM gibts BfBc2 für 34€


----------



## RoxyYxor (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Starcraft 2 für nur 49,25 Euro, Der Pate 1, 2 und 3 (DVD) für je 4,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bei Amazon kostet Star Craft 2 übrigens auch nicht den "Schnäppchenpreis" von 49,25€ sondern 54,85€.


----------



## Fraiser_ (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Dragon Age: Origins für nur 29,97 Euro, Der Pate 1, 2 und 3 (DVD) für je 4,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

50€ für ein Spiel sollte man nicht als Schnäppchen anpreisen. @.@


----------



## Bloody89 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Torchlight für nur 12,90 Euro, X-Men Trilogie (Blu-ray) für 29,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Diese Spiele sind auch nicht "unbedingt" wegen dem Preis in der Liste sondern wegen der aktuellen Beliebtheit. 

Stacraft 2 kostet in Deutschland halt um die 50€ (bei Amazon.de schwankt es täglich zwischen 49,25€ und 54,85€ ~ versteh ich selber nicht) 

Man könnte aber auch das Thema umbennen in Schnäppchen und Aktuelle Preise, wenn euch dies besser gefallen würde


----------



## lordbela (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Xbox 360 Slim für nur 230,99 Euro, E3-Highlights jetzt vorbestellbar [Anzeige]*

[qoute]Xbox 360 Slim: Die neue, leise Xbox 360 mit eingebautem WLAN - jetzt für nur 230,99 Euro bei Amazon[/qoute] 

hmm wenn ich amazon über den link aufrufe steht da kein preis hinter^^ fllt schon wieder rausgenommen das angebot?


----------



## Odin333 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Xbox 360 Slim für nur 230,99 Euro, E3-Highlights jetzt vorbestellbar [Anzeige]*

Langsam wird Microsoft der neuen xbox 360 wohl wirklich den Namen "Slim" geben müssen, wenn pcgames nicht damit aufhört.


----------



## FlorianStangl (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Xbox 360 Slim für nur 230,99 Euro, E3-Highlights jetzt vorbestellbar [Anzeige]*

Die Xbox 360 SLIM wird bei Amazon mit 230,99 Euro gelistet. Schlanker Preis für die Xbox 360 SLIM.

Grüße vom SLIMmen Finger ^^


----------



## Odin333 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Xbox 360 Slim für nur 230,99 Euro, E3-Highlights jetzt vorbestellbar [Anzeige]*

Slim, Slim, Slim, Slim, Slim, Slim, Slim, Slim, Slim, Slim, Slim, 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,751043/Microsoft-Xbox-360-Slim-auf-der-E3-Vorbestellung-bei-Amazon-moeglich/Konsolen/News/

Ich zitiere:
"Die ersten Fakten sind raus: Die neue Xbox 360 ist etwa 30 Prozent kleiner als die Alte. Offiziell heißt diese immer noch einfach Xbox 360, ohne Zusatz wie Slim oder Small."


----------



## FlorianStangl (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Xbox 360 Slim für nur 230,99 Euro, E3-Highlights jetzt vorbestellbar [Anzeige]*

Wir benutzen Slim, solange bis das Teil auf den Markt ist und sich keiner mehr fragt, warum die Xbox 360 plötzlich anders aussieht. Analog zur PS3 (Slim).


----------



## Fyrex (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Xbox 360 Slim für nur 230,99 Euro, E3-Highlights jetzt vorbestellbar [Anzeige]*

Yeah, nur 230€ für die neue 360. Das ist mal ein Super Angebot.

Aber solange meine alte noch tadellos läuft, werd ich erstmal keine neue kaufen.


----------



## visitorXIII (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Xbox 360 Slim für nur 230,99 Euro, E3-Highlights jetzt vorbestellbar [Anzeige]*

hätten doch den Power-Button ne rote Beleuchtung geben sollen - ist doch ein besseres  Erkennungszeichen für xbox'ler


----------



## SebastianThoeing (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Xbox 360 Slim für nur 230,99 Euro, E3-Highlights jetzt vorbestellbar [Anzeige]*

Hat hier jemand Slim gesagt?


----------



## JerrY1992 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Xbox 360 Slim für nur 230,99 Euro, E3-Highlights jetzt vorbestellbar [Anzeige]*

von wegen 230€ da kommt beim link 289€


----------



## alceleniel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Xbox 360 Slim für nur 230,99 Euro, E3-Highlights jetzt vorbestellbar [Anzeige]*

Die 289€ sind von einem Drittanbieter, da die Box bei Amazon zur Zeit gar nicht mehr vorbestellt werden kann. Das erste Kontingent ist wohl ausverkauft.


----------



## Shadow744 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Medal of Honor kaufen und Beta-Key sichern, Deus Ex für 2,49 Euro, neue Tiefpreis-Blu-rays [Anzeige]*

Weiß jemand ob bei Deus Ex deutsche Untertitel dabei sind ?


----------



## Micha-Ge (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Medal of Honor kaufen und Beta-Key sichern, Deus Ex für 2,49 Euro, neue Tiefpreis-Blu-rays [Anzeige]*

Medal of Honor für 42,99 Euro kaufen und Beta-Key sichern.  moment ich suche hier noch das schnäppchen ^^


----------



## KabraxisObliv (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Top-Games für unter 5 Euro, neue Blu-ray-Angebote, Beta Key für Medal of Honor sichern [Anzeige]*

Summer sale bei Steam. Wider hunderte Titel reduziert + besondere Angebote täglich.
Gibt gerade beispielsweise Overlord 1 + AddOn + Overlord 2 für nur 4,50€.
Trine für 4€, CS für 6,80€ und Dirt2 für 12,50€ und natürlich viel mehr.
Das ganze mit einer Prise Humor.

Ein besonderes Highlight ist wohl noch die Call of Duty Collection.
Für 27,99€ gibt es alle PC Titel der Reihe.
Oder das 2K Complete Pack. Von 311,76€ um 75% auf 79,99€ reduziert.

Viel Spaß dem Redakteur, der das alles geordnet aufschreiben darf.


----------



## Lagi84 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect quasi kostenlos, Mega-Angebote auf Steam, PS3-Games zum Tiefpreis, Blu-rays und mehr [Anzeige]*

Hab bei Steam schon wieder viel zu viel gekauft  werd das nie alles speilen können... oder doch??? Mal sehn was meine Frau sagt


----------



## burdy (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect quasi kostenlos, Mega-Angebote auf Steam, PS3-Games zum Tiefpreis, Blu-rays und mehr [Anzeige]*

"´Overlord Complete Pack für nur 8,73 Euro! NEU"
Da hat der Author die Ermäßigung mit dem Preis verwechselt  Aber bei 4,50 € für 2 ziemlich aktuelle und geniale Spiele, da kann man sich schon vertun.


----------



## Shadow744 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect quasi kostenlos, Mega-Angebote auf Steam, PS3-Games zum Tiefpreis, Blu-rays und mehr [Anzeige]*

Wirklich ne super Aktion.
Was mich aber nervt ist die Tatsache das man bei so ziemlich jedem Spiel vorher gucken muss ob es verstümmelt wurde und natürlich die Tatsache das es manche Spiele in Deutschland erst gar nicht gibt.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Fallout 3 Collector's Edition für 29,97 Euro, Summer Sale auf Steam, neue Blu-rays und mehr [Anzeige]*

Kleiner Fehler.
Im Square Enix Eidos Collector's Pack ist natürlich Batman: Arkham Asylum, allerdings nicht der zweite Teil.


----------



## Veez (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Need for Speed Shift für 9,99 Euro, Mass Effect 2 kaufen, Mass Effect kostenlos und viele weitere Knaller [Anzeige]*

besonders die Mass Effect Aktion find ich klasse 
gekauft ^^


----------



## Corvi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Need for Speed Shift für 9,99 Euro, Starcraft 2 für nur 44 Euro und tolle Vorbesteller-Highlights [Anzeige]*

was isn aus starcraft 2 unverb. preisempfehlung 59 € geworden. das war wohl nix. naja, besser is das ...


----------



## thor2101 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Assassin's Creed 2 nur 20,50 Euro, Need for Speed Shift für 9,99 Euro und tolle Vorbesteller-Highlights [Anzeige]*

Need for Speed Shift für 9,99?????? Zuschlagen, wer's noch nicht hat!


----------



## ferrari2k (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Assassin's Creed 2 nur 20,50 Euro, Assassin's Creed für 12,90 Euro, Mass Effect als Gratisbeigabe [Anzeige]*

Ist Mass Effect 1 inzwischen ohne Steam Bindung zu haben? Dann könnte man sich das ja eventuell mal anschauen.


----------



## DerDuke13 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Assassin's Creed 2 nur 20,50 Euro, Assassin's Creed für 12,90 Euro, Mass Effect als Gratisbeigabe [Anzeige]*

Ist Mass Effect 1 inzwischen ohne Steam Bindung zu haben? Dann könnte man sich das ja eventuell mal anschauen
Für mass effect brauchst due kein steam solange du es nicht über steam kaufst.
Ich glaube man braucht nur bei der installation wegen der aktivierung eine internetverbindung, sonst nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Assassin's Creed 2 nur 20,50 Euro, Assassin's Creed für 12,90 Euro, Mass Effect als Gratisbeigabe [Anzeige]*

Und es gibt auch mittlerweile ein Tool, mit dem man bei Mass Effect, oder anderen EA Spielen wo das genutzt wurde, die Aktivierung wieder rückgängig machen kann: http://activate.ea.com/deauthorize/gamesList.html


----------



## ZloUmOE (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Bioshock 2 Sammler-Edition für 24,99 Euro, Starcraft 2 nur 43,99 Euro + Collector's Edition, Mass Effect als Gratisbeigabe [Anzeige]*

88€ für die CE ist mal n Preis! Aber schon bei Amazon UK vorbestellt


----------



## Glasmesser (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Metro 2033 für 19,96 Euro, Dawn of War 2 nur 13,99 Euro, Starcraft 2 Collector's Edition nur 86 Euro [Anzeige]*

metro 2033 gibts sogar noch günstiger bei amazon.de. einfach die englische version für 15,99 nehmen.


----------



## drumnbass (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Metro 2033 für 19,96 Euro, Dawn of War 2 nur 13,99 Euro, Starcraft 2 Collector's Edition nur 86 Euro [Anzeige]*

"Starcraft 2 Collector's Edition nur 86 Euro"

HIER!
pcTechniker-gehalt nur 2,500 euro,
gleich zugreifen (und mir mein gehalt überweisen!)


----------



## Birdynator (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Metro 2033 für 19,96 Euro, Dawn of War 2 nur 13,99 Euro, Starcraft 2 Collector's Edition nur 86 Euro [Anzeige]*

Nur 86 Euro ??? Omg wie billig ist das denn? Ich würd sofort zu greifen, wenn ich nicht so blöd gewesen wäre und es schon letzte Woche bestellt hätte.

Bitte streicht das "nur"!


----------



## FGRaptor (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Die Sims 3 und Starcraft 2 Collector's Edition für 29,97 und 86 Euro, Mafia ab 6,99 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wenn 86 Euro n Schnäppchen sind, für ein drittel Spiel (da nur eine der drei Kampagnen), was wäre dann der nicht-Schnäppchen Preis?
Möchte ich lieber nicht wissen...


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Die Sims 3 und Starcraft 2 Collector's Edition für 29,97 und 86 Euro, Mafia ab 6,99 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also ich finde Starcraft 2 mit 86,-€ hat hier nix verloren! Auch wenn es die Collectors Edition ist, aber ein Schnäppchen ist etwas anderes, sorry!


----------



## No1-Obaruler (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Die Sims 3 und Starcraft 2 Collector's Edition für 29,97 und 86 Euro, Mafia ab 6,99 Euro [Anzeige]*

Man könnte erwähnen dass wenn man Mafia II via Steam jetzt vorbestellt man Mafia 1 sofort geschenkt bekommt. 

(Weil: Mafia II ist nun offiziell ein "Steamworks"-Titel -> Eh Steam-Zwang )


----------



## Micha-Ge (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Fußball Manager 10 für 18,99 Euro, Need for Speed Shift nur 9,99 Euro, Starcraft 2, Fallout 3 und mehr [Anzeige]*

schade bin kein amazon kunde... der fifa manager wäre echt was.. mal sehn ob saturn den bald im nice price hat


----------



## hiro-protagonist (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Starcraft 2 nur 38,99 Euro, King's Bounty: Armored Princess für 17,97 Euro und mehr [Anzeige]*

@Micha-Ge: Und hast bedneken einer zu werden? Bestellen, Adresse eingeben und einen bis zwei tage und schon ist die ware da! Achja und Du auf Wunsch weiterhin Kunde @Amazon  SC2 für 38,99 € frohlockt ja schon...


----------



## ferrari2k (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Starcraft 2 nur 38,99 Euro, King's Bounty: Armored Princess für 17,97 Euro und mehr [Anzeige]*

Mhm, überall liest man, dass man SC2 nicht zocken kann, weil der Publisher den Finger drauf hat.
Wie kann man sich so ein Spiel guten Gewissens kaufen, wo der Publisher einem einfach den Stecker ziehen kann?
Werd ich nie verstehen...


----------



## Joerg2 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Starcraft 2 nur 38,99 Euro, Metro 2033 für 18,40 Euro, NFS Shift für 9,98 Euro und mehr [Anzeige]*

"Wie kann man sich so ein Spiel guten Gewissens kaufen, wo der Publisher einem einfach den Stecker ziehen kann?
Werd ich nie verstehen... "
Das Battlenet brauchst du nur bei der Installation. Ein Online-Zwang wie bei Ubisoft besteht hier nicht, sofern du nicht im Multiplayer spielen möchstest.


----------



## ferrari2k (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Starcraft 2 nur 38,99 Euro, Metro 2033 für 18,40 Euro, NFS Shift für 9,98 Euro und mehr [Anzeige]*

Einmal reicht doch, damit du das Spiel im Falle eines Falles nicht mehr spielen kannst 
Wie gut das funktioniert haben viele Leute doch schon am Wochenende gesehen: Wenn der Publisher sagt "is nich", dann kannst du nicht spielen.
Und da kannst du dich dann aufn Kopf stellen, dann hast du Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen


----------



## FGRaptor (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Metro 2033 für 18,40 Euro, Phileassons Geheimnis für 22,95 Euro, Bioshock 1 & 2 für unter 30 Euro [Anzeige]*

Warum ist jetzt alles was mit SC zu tun hat ein Schnäppchen?


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Risen - Collector's Edition nur 38,97 Euro, Metro 2033 für 18,40 und günstige Adventures [Anzeige]*

Für die Collectors Edition von Risen hab ich bei Release fast genau so wenig ausgegeben.


----------



## Nitrojedi (2. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Test Drive Unlimited 2 für 37,98 Euro vorbestellen, Stalker - Call of Pripyat für 23,99 Euro und günstige EA-Classics [Anzeige]*

Hey, hab nen fehler entdeckt:
Unter "Die aktuellen Spiele Top 10 " steht unten " Medal of Honor - Tier 1 Edition (49,99 Euro) NEU" , aber der Link leitet auf Modern Warfare 2 um, solltet ihr vielleicht mal beheben!


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (2. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Test Drive Unlimited 2 für 37,98 Euro vorbestellen, Stalker - Call of Pripyat für 23,99 Euro und günstige EA-Classics [Anzeige]*

Danke, ist verbessert.

Gruß,

The-Khoa


----------



## ANGrizzly (2. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Test Drive Unlimited 2 für 37,98 Euro vorbestellen, Stalker - Call of Pripyat für 23,99 Euro und günstige EA-Classics [Anzeige]*

Sau nice, hab mir jetzt Test Drive Unlimited 2 Vorbestellt echt sehr geiler Preis


----------



## schizophrenie (4. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Pflanzen gegen Zombies für 14,99 Euro, Metro 2033 (Uncut) für 19,49 Euro und vieles mehr [Anzeige]*

Pflanzen gegen Zombies für 14,99 ...
wasn wucher !


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Pflanzen gegen Zombies für 14,99 Euro, Metro 2033 (Uncut) für 19,49 Euro und vieles mehr [Anzeige]*

Plants vs Zombies gibt es über Steam seit Langem bereits für 9,99.
Während der zwei Sommerangebot-Wochen sogar 6,99.

Das Spiel ist aber wirklich gut. Kann man dafür schon ausgeben, denke ich.


----------



## Bangheader (4. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Pflanzen gegen Zombies für 14,99 Euro, Metro 2033 (Uncut) für 19,49 Euro und vieles mehr [Anzeige]*

Starcraft 2 hab ich heute beim Media Markt für unter 40 € gesehen!


----------



## thisdog (5. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Gothic 4 für 39,28 Euro vorbestellen, Lego Harry Potter für 24,59 Euro und vieles mehr [Anzeige]*

Ich wollte mir, da ich im Urlaub bin, nächste woche starcraft 2 bei amazon bestellen, freute mich wegen des guten preises (39,99 oder ähnlich) und ab heute isses um 5 €  teurer


----------



## hard_pete (8. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Final Fantasy 14 Collectors Edition für 54,49 Euro, Fallout - New Vegas für 38,58 Euro vorbestellen und vieles mehr [Anzeige]*

Fallout: New Vegas
PC Version: EUR 38,58
PS3 Version: EUR 54,29
Xbox 360 Version: EUR 69,99

Warum werde ich hier als Xbox 360 Besitzer so stark benachteiligt?


----------



## cydrake (8. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Final Fantasy 14 Collectors Edition für 54,49 Euro, Fallout - New Vegas für 38,58 Euro vorbestellen und vieles mehr [Anzeige]*

@PC-Games Redaktion: Könnt ihr nicht mal nachfragen, ab wann bei Amazon endlich die Fallout New Vegas Sammleredition zu bekommen ist ?


----------



## HOTBLACK (8. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Final Fantasy 14 Collectors Edition für 54,49 Euro, Fallout - New Vegas für 38,58 Euro vorbestellen und vieles mehr [Anzeige]*

Fallout - New Vegas für 38,58..... Unter 'Schnäppchen' versteh ich aber was anderes!


----------



## DoodleDandy (10. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Deus Ex 3 für 36,91 Euro, Ghostbusters ab 4,97 Euro und Blu-ray-Highlights zu Tiefpreisen [Anzeige]*

also bei deus ex 3 würde ich sofort zugreifen, wenn schon was über die zensur bekannt wäre


----------



## SebastianThoeing (10. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Deus Ex 3 für 36,91 Euro, Ghostbusters ab 4,97 Euro und Blu-ray-Highlights zu Tiefpreisen [Anzeige]*



DoodleDandy schrieb:


> also bei deus ex 3 würde ich sofort zugreifen, wenn schon was über die zensur bekannt wäre


Du kannst bedenkenlos zugreifen. Sobald etwas darüber bekannt wird, kannst du deine Bestellung notfalls immer noch stornieren. Das klappt ohne Probleme.


----------



## DoodleDandy (10. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Deus Ex 3 für 36,91 Euro, Ghostbusters ab 4,97 Euro und Blu-ray-Highlights zu Tiefpreisen [Anzeige]*

stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Coldharbour (12. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Borderlands nur 12,97 Euro, Ghostbusters ab 4,97 Euro und Mega-Angebote im Bereich Blu-rays [Anzeige]*

Ghostbusters für 4,97...also wenn man mal die negativ Rezesionen bei Amazon, die sich ausschließlich auf Sony's damalige Veröffentlichungspolitik beziehen weglässt,  dann scheint das ja ein Hammer Game zu einem unschlagbaren Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu sein. Das ist aber wirklich in kurzer Zeit und vor allen Dingen sehr tief im Preis gefallen!


----------



## repeat (15. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Bioshock für 12,59 Euro, Borderlands nur 12,97 Euro, Ghostbusters ab 4,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Schnäppchen? Mag ja sein, das das für das ein oder andere Produkt zutrifft. Ich frage mich allerdings, was das für ne Info-Politik ist, die in den letzten Wochen gier auf PC games.de Einzug gehalten hat. da werden reihenweise alte *News* wieder nach oben geholt um sie als frisch zu verkaufen. Wenn man nix neues zu berichten hat, dann doch lieber nix schreiben als altes wieder aufwärmen.

Und noch dazu schlecht oder sagen wir garnicht recherchiert. Bsp gefällig? In den Schnäppchen steht das Drakensangg Addon für 29,99. Das kostete es am Anfang der Woche tatsächlich. Seit Mittwoch allerdings kostet es schlappe 23,98. 

Ich würd mal drüber nachdenken, was ich den leuten hier *verkaufe*......


----------



## DonBarcal (15. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Bioshock für 12,59 Euro, Borderlands nur 12,97 Euro, Ghostbusters ab 4,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bioshock gibts doch schon bei den Elektronikfachmärkten für nen 10er.


----------



## OrdenSaturday (15. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Bioshock für 12,59 Euro, Borderlands nur 12,97 Euro, Ghostbusters ab 4,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Im Saturn gabs Starcraft 2 im Angebot für 38,99 €......(weiß net obs jetz noch so is)


----------



## Krampfkeks (15. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Bioshock für 12,59 Euro, Borderlands nur 12,97 Euro, Ghostbusters ab 4,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

scheint als wären nach MW2 etc. die Preise überall stark gefallen - von durchschnittlich 50€ auf 35-40€ für neue


----------



## TRieper (16. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 14,95 Euro, Metro 2033 für 17,85 Euro, Ghostbusters nur 7,86 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich vermute die redaktionelle Arbeit besteht allein aus der Titelzeile und den vier Zeilen darunter. Der Rest wird von den Händlern bereit gestellt. Nur so kann Bioshock als "wahres Schnäppchen" für über €10 angepriesen werden.


----------



## watie (18. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Red Faction: Guerrilla nur 7,99 Euro, Metro 2033 für 17,67 Euro, Ghostbusters nur 6,95 Euro [Anzeige]*

omg die leute die sich hier aufregen versteh ich echt nicht ist doch eindeutig das das ne werbeanzeige ist  und wenn games stark gehypt werden ist das auch oft werbung gerade wenn  mit herstellerangabeen oder nichtigkeiten gehypt wird manche ist bezahlt wie diese und manche ist von den herstellern an die medien gegeben die ja was schreiben müssen und sich dann drauf stürzen wie die deppen

ganz normaler medien alltag schaut mal die aldi anzeigen in bild an und warum bild nie was gegen aldi sagt.....

man muss das was man liest halt auch interpretieren können


----------



## Krampfkeks (23. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Bad Company 2 ab 29,97 Euro, 4 DVDs für 10 Euro, Top Blu-ray-Angebote [Anzeige]*

Bc2 kostet bei uns 15€ O_o


----------



## Fightaa (24. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Bad Company 2 ab 29,97 Euro, Special-Editions, Blu-ray-Player für 96,70 Euro, Top DVD- & Blu-ray-Angebote [Anzeige]*

Schade werden die Steam-Games nicht mehr aufgeführt. War jeweils hilfreich....


----------



## TeZwo (25. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2011 für 19,99 Euro, Blu-rays unter 10 Euro, Top-DVDs und mehr [Anzeige]*

könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören, diesen ganzen Simulations müll als Werbung hinzureichen, es nervt jedes mal im RSS feed zu lesen jetzt nachgereicht oder im Angebot.


----------



## Heady88 (26. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Rage und Brink jetzt vorbestellbar, Blu-rays unter 10 Euro, Top-DVDs und mehr [Anzeige]*

O man alle die immernoch in Deutschland Sachen bestellen sind selbst schuld ...
Wenn ihr wirklich gute Angebote haben wollte, dann bestellt ihr eure Games bei amazon.co.uk ...
Ich sag nur 
Brink PC: 30 Euro / Brink XBox: 46 Euro auf amazon.co.uk
Das sind 20 Euro weniger als hier in deutschland und die Spiele sind zu 85% auch auf deutsch und zu 200% Uncut !!!
Das Einzige was ihr braucht is ne Kreditkarte ...
Und wegen den Versandkosten kann man auch net mäggern, weil die sich auch nur auf ca. 4 Euro belaufen.


----------



## Avenger (26. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Rage & Brink jetzt vorbestellbar, Two and a Half Men Staffel 1-6 je 9,99 Euro, Blu-rays unter 10 Euro [Anzeige]*

Brink ftw, bin gerade von der Beyond the Brink - Europe Parkour Tour mit dem Daniel Ilabaca zurückgekommen.
Sau geil, aber Brink wird sowieso ein Pflichkauf


----------



## dekkart (27. August 2010)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2011 verdrängt Starcraft 2, Two and a Half Men Staffel 1-6 je 9,99 Euro, Top-Blu-rays für 9,89 Euro [Anzeige]*

Bei amazon.co.uk IMMER auf den Euro-Pfund Kurs achten, der ist in letzter Zeit ordentlich geschwankt...


----------



## Henny71 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Batman: Arkham Asylum für 7,50 (Steam) * Logitech G15 Gaming-Tastatur für 52,90 * Need for Speed Underground 2 für 7,95 * 3 Universal Blu-rays für 33 Euro kaufen plus Mütze gratis [Anzeige]*

batman für 7,50 ????

ich seh nur 29, 99 !!!!!!!!!

oder bin ich blind


----------



## Yasokuhl (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Batman: Arkham Asylum für 7,50 (Steam) * Logitech G15 Gaming-Tastatur für 52,90 * Need for Speed Underground 2 für 7,95 * 3 Universal Blu-rays für 33 Euro kaufen plus Mütze gra*



Henny71 schrieb:


> batman für 7,50 ????
> 
> ich seh nur 29, 99 !!!!!!!!!
> 
> oder bin ich blind


würde mich auch mal interessieren. Habs aber heute auch auf www.bild.de gelesen...


----------



## joscha (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Batman: Arkham Asylum für 7,50 (Steam) * Logitech G15 Gaming-Tastatur für 52,90 * Need for Speed Underground 2 für 7,95 * 3 Universal Blu-rays für 33 Euro kaufen plus Mütze gra*



Yasokuhl schrieb:


> Henny71 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > batman für 7,50 ????
> ...


   Das lief nur bis 19 Uhr deutsche Zeit auf Steam. Da das Amerikaner sind, muss man immer die Zeitzonen mit einrechnen. Galt nur für montag der Deal, jetzt ist es bis morgen 19 Uhr Just Cause 1/2.


----------



## joscha (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Batman: Arkham Asylum für 7,50 (Steam) * Logitech G15 Gaming-Tastatur für 52,90 * Need for Speed Underground 2 für 7,95 * 3 Universal Blu-rays für 33 Euro kaufen plus Mütze gratis [Anzeige]*

Der Deal mit Batman galt nur am Montag, aber US-Zeitzone, sprich, bei uns bis 19 Uhr.


----------



## Henny71 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Batman: Arkham Asylum für 7,50 (Steam) * Logitech G15 Gaming-Tastatur für 52,90 * Need for Speed Underground 2 für 7,95 * 3 Universal Blu-rays für 33 Euro kaufen plus Mütze gratis [Anzeige]*

na dann aber ne schnelle nachricht von gamestar 
puh zum glück hab ich es schon während der weihnachtstage geholt


----------



## LuciusAponius (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Risen 2 und Risen 2 CE bereits vorbestellbar ab 49,99 * Fallout: New Vegas für 29,99 * Rift ab 42,95 * The Void für 2,75 * Fanboys Blu-ray für 8,88 * WLAN Adapter Netgear für 31,90 [Anzeige]*

Amazon: Risen 2 CE
"....Dieser Artikel wird am 30. Dezember 2011 erscheinen...."

Inwiefern stimmen die Angaben von Amazon bezüglich der Erscheinung? 
Wär aber echt geil wenn das so wäre 
will endlich Risen 2 haben.
Aber wenns länger dauert, is es auch nich weiter schlimm


----------



## wallix (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Risen 2 und Risen 2 CE bereits vorbestellbar ab 49,99 * Fallout: New Vegas für 29,99 * Rift ab 42,95 * The Void für 2,75 * Fanboys Blu-ray für 8,88 * WLAN Adapter Netgear für 31,90 [Anzeige]*

@ Risen 2

Ich kauf doch nicht die Katze im Sack


----------



## Undeceived (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Risen 2 und Risen 2 CE bereits vorbestellbar ab 49,99 * Fallout: New Vegas für 29,99 * Rift ab 42,95 * The Void für 2,75 * Fanboys Blu-ray für 8,88 * WLAN Adapter Netgear für 31,90 [Anzeige]*

Risen hat nichts mit Jowood zu tun, keine Angst!


----------



## Comp4ny (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Total War: Shogun 2 - Grand Master Edition mit Schachbrett streng limitiert für 129,99 * Risen 2 / Risen 2 CE vorbestellbar ab 49,99 * * Rift ab 42,95 * Supreme Commander 2 für 4,99 * Batman: Begins Blu-ray für 9,97 [Anzeige]*

Shogun 2: Total War ~ 39,90
Shogun 2: Total War LE ~ 43,90
Shogun 2: Total War CE ~  71,90
Shogun 2: Total War Grand Masters Edition ~ 120,90

Warum immer bei großen Namen kaufen, wenn kleine Namen
oftmals die besseren Preise haben, wie zb. Fair2Trade.de
woher ich die Preise von oben habe.

Im vergleich zu Amazon, spart man bei der Grand Masters satte 9,09 Euro


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Splinter Cell: Conviction nur 19,99 * Risen 2 und Risen 2 CE ab 49,99 * Bulletstorm Uncut für 49,99 * Blu-Rays nur 8,97 Euro * Matrix Trilogy für 10,99 [Anzeige]*

Bulletstorm uncut für 49,99 € ein Schnäppchen?
Gibts bei WoV für 39,99 €.In ne Filiale geliefert zahlt man nichmal Versandkosten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Splinter Cell: Conviction nur 19,99 * Risen 2 und Risen 2 CE ab 49,99 * Bulletstorm Uncut für 49,99 * Blu-Rays nur 8,97 Euro * Matrix Trilogy für 10,99 [Anzeige]*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Bulletstorm uncut für 49,99 € ein Schnäppchen?
> Gibts bei WoV für 39,99 €.In ne Filiale geliefert zahlt man nichmal Versandkosten.


Ist halt einfach nur Werbung.     Wenn jemand im Artikel einen Link anklickt und darüber bestellt, dann bekommt die PC Games einen gewissen Prozentsatz davon.
Gibts ja mittlerweile bei einigen Online-(Spiele)Seiten. So versucht man eben den Online Bereich etwas mitzufinanzieren, irgendwoher muss ja Geld reinkommen


----------



## HenryHeineken (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Dragon Age 2 für 46,90 * F1 2010 ab 29,88 * Splinter Cell: Conviction nur 19,99 * Smartphones drastisch reduziert * Blu-rays ab 8,97 [Anzeige]*

Bei Importspielen sind Duke Nukem Forever und Skyrim noch mit Crysis verlinkt.
greetz,

Henry Heineken


----------



## ice-routher (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Red Faction: Guerrilla nur 5,59 * Metro 2033 nur 15,58 * Duke Nukem Forever: Balls of Steel-Edition (Uncut) nur 69,99 * Battlefield 3 Limited Edition vorbestellbar * Blu-rays ab 8,97 [Anzeige]*

was steht hier vonwegen duke nukem balls of steel edition nur 69,99€

ich weiß nich wem des auch so geht, aber ich find des sau teuer

generell wer für n pc spiel mehr als 50€ velangt, der is ein verdammter abzocker.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Red Faction: Guerrilla nur 5,59 * Metro 2033 nur 15,58 * Duke Nukem Forever: Balls of Steel-Edition (Uncut) nur 69,99 * Battlefield 3 Limited Edition vorbestellbar * Blu-rays a*



ice-routher schrieb:


> was steht hier vonwegen duke nukem balls of steel edition nur 69,99€
> 
> ich weiß nich wem des auch so geht, aber ich find des sau teuer
> 
> generell wer für n pc spiel mehr als 50€ velangt, der is ein verdammter abzocker.


Deine Aufregung ist umsonst  Bei der Balls of Steels Edition handelt es sich um die Special Edition von Duke Nukem Forever. Du kannst auch die ganz normale Version kaufen und die kostet den Preis wie üblich.


----------



## The_Chosen (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Civilization 5 nur 22,86 * Duke Nukem Forever: Balls of Steel-Edition (Uncut) nur 69,99 * Top Blu-ray-Angebote - Alles muss raus * Gratis MP3s [Anzeige]*

Und wer sagt, das die BoS Edition Uncut ist? Ich habe nichts gefunden das die DE Version Uncut ist, die Australische ja. Weiß jemand was genaueres?

Greetz

The Chosen

Cruonita - In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Broken24 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Civilization 5 nur 22,86 * Duke Nukem Forever: Balls of Steel-Edition (Uncut) nur 69,99 * Top Blu-ray-Angebote - Alles muss raus * Gratis MP3s [Anzeige]*

Als Schnäppchen würde ich noch Anno 1404 Königsedition erwähnen. Da ist neben dem Hauptspiel auch das Addon Venedig dabei (+ Multiplayer) und dazu auch noch Anno 1503 als Königsedition. Das alles im einem Paket für nur 28 Euro bei Amazon


----------



## mich210485 (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Duke Nukem Forever: Balls of Steel-Edition (Uncut) nur 69,99 * Anno 1404 Limited Edition nur 28,97 * Eclipse - Biss zum Abendrot Blu-ray nur 9,99 * Blu-rays bis 40% reduziert [Anzeige]*

Also bei der deutschen Version vom Duke wäre ich persönlich noch vorsichtig, bis Mai kann da noch einiges passieren. Hab mir vorsorglich die UK Version bestellt. Kostet zwar momentan 80€ aber naja, mann lebt ja nur einmal.


----------



## Exar-K (2. März 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Napoleon: Total War - Imperial Edition nur 10,97 * Duke Nukem Forever: Balls of Steel-Edition (Uncut) nur 69,99 * Anno 1404 Limited Edition nur 28,97 * Apocalypse Now Blu-ray jetzt vorbestellen [Anzeige]*

Apropos Schnäppchen, bei Steam gibt es aktuell wieder Braid im Angebot für läppische 2,70€.
Kaufen!
Braid ist ein wundervolles Spiel und mindestens das 10fache wert.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/26800/


----------



## FlorianStangl (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Battlefield 3 vorbestellbar * Napoleon: Total War - Imperial Edition nur 10,97 * Duke Nukem Forever: Balls of Steel Edition (Uncut) ab 69,99 * Zombieland Blu-ray nur 8,99 [Anzeige]*

Der Duke kommt uncut in Deutschland, das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht. Daran dürfte auch die CSU nichts mehr ändern ^^


----------



## rider210 (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Civilization 5 nur 22,86 * Duke Nukem Forever: Balls of Steel-Edition (Uncut) nur 69,99 * Top Blu-ray-Angebote - Alles muss raus * Gratis MP3s [Anzeige]*

60 Euro für Battlefield!
Wo isn das ein schnäppchen? das ist normalpreis bis etwas überteuert!!!!?


----------



## headcutter1001 (7. März 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Civilization 5 nur 22,86 * Duke Nukem Forever: Balls of Steel-Edition (Uncut) nur 69,99 * Top Blu-ray-Angebote - Alles muss raus * Gratis MP3s [Anzeige]*



rider210 schrieb:


> 60 Euro für Battlefield!
> Wo isn das ein schnäppchen? das ist normalpreis bis etwas überteuert!!!!?



Amazon Tiefpreisgarantie...heißt billigster Preis bis zum Release


----------



## Anubis1 (8. März 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: L.A. Noire 5 Euro Rabatt * Blitzangebot Magnat Quantum 605 (ab 16.00 Uhr) * OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 60 GB für 94,90 * Napoleon: Total War Imperial Edition für 10,97 * Battlefield 3, Duke Nukem Forever vorbestellen [Anzeige]*

n1c3! hab eben schon eine mail von amazon bzgl meiner L.A. Noire vorbestellung gekriegt. die sind sogar so nett einen darüber zu informieren, dass es diesen 5€ rabatt gibt.

und alle notwendigen links ham se auch mitgesendet, um die bestellung zu stornieren und es nochmal neu vorzubestellen. mit rabatt + vorbestellerpreisgarantie. ^^


----------



## Meatsucker (12. März 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Darksiders nur 18,18 * Shogun 2 ab 37,95 * Napoleon: Total War - Imperial Edition nur 10,97 * iPad 2 und Co. jetzt vorbestellen * Top-Blu-rays für wenig Geld [Anzeige]*

Was soll das mit dem Preis für Darksiders? Hier steht seit gestern etwas von 18,18 Euro. wenn ich dem Link folge ist der Preis aber über 32,99...


----------



## SimonFistrich (14. März 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Darksiders nur 18,18 * Shogun 2 ab 37,95 * Napoleon: Total War - Imperial Edition nur 10,97 * iPad 2 und Co. jetzt vorbestellen * Top-Blu-rays für wenig Geld [Anzeige]*



Meatsucker schrieb:


> Was soll das mit dem Preis für Darksiders? Hier steht seit gestern etwas von 18,18 Euro. wenn ich dem Link folge ist der Preis aber über 32,99...


Preise können sich ohne Vorwarnung schnell ändern - wir versuchen, den Schnäppchenführer immer möglichst aktuell zu halten, aber manchmal überschneiden sich die Preisänderungen mit den Phasen zwischen den Updates.


----------



## kornhill (21. März 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood nur 39,34 * NfS Hot Pursuit für 19,00 * Shogun 2 ab 37,00 * Top-Blu-rays nur 11,97 - u.a. Psycho, Book of Eli, Bourne * [Anzeige]*

Ich habe am Freitag "New Vegas" im Saturn gekauft, für 25€. Kann natürlich sein das das nur in dem Markt war wo ich war. Aber falls nicht, ist das auf jeden Fall ein fairer Preis.

Edit: Ich habe es für 25€ gekriegt. Und Datum war 25/3/2010


----------



## diego55 (4. April 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood nur 39,34 * NfS Hot Pursuit für 19,00 * Shogun 2 ab 37,00 * Top-Blu-rays nur 11,97 - u.a. Psycho, Book of Eli, Bourne * [Anzeige]*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Duke Nukem Balls of Steel Edition und dem Zusatz-DLC+First Acces Club Zugang aus? Kriegt man das auch, wenn man schon vor dieser Aktion vorbestellt hat, oder gilt das nur für ab jetzt eintreffende neue Vorbestellungen?

Achja, Portal 2 gibt es nicht mehr 39,95 €, kostet nun schon seit ein paar Tagen 46,99 €.


----------



## Piedmon (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood nur 39,34 * NfS Hot Pursuit für 19,00 * Shogun 2 ab 37,00 * Top-Blu-rays nur 11,97 - u.a. Psycho, Book of Eli, Bourne * [Anzeige]*



diego55 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Duke Nukem Balls of Steel Edition und dem Zusatz-DLC+First Acces Club Zugang aus? Kriegt man das auch, wenn man schon vor dieser Aktion vorbestellt hat, oder gilt das nur für ab jetzt eintreffende neue Vorbestellungen?
> 
> Achja, Portal 2 gibt es nicht mehr 39,95 €, kostet nun schon seit ein paar Tagen 46,99 €.


Ich hab auch die BoS-Edition vor ner Weile vorbestellt und gestern meinen First Acces Club Zugangscode bekommen. Würde einfach mal sagen: Geduld. Die Codes werden idR Montags verschickt.


----------



## toxin (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Duke Nukem Forever-Vorbestellaktion * Assassin's Creed 2 nur 19,44 * TV-Serien auf DVD reduziert * Avatar Extended Collector's Edition 50% günstiger * [Anzeige]*

Juhu ich habe eine 6850 fuer 99 Euro bekommen. Super Aktion von Amazon.
Ein Glueck zogg ich eh nie und die Kaufsucht hatt mich wieder ueberrant.


----------



## MoeD (5. April 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Duke Nukem Forever-Vorbestellaktion * Assassin's Creed 2 nur 19,44 * TV-Serien auf DVD reduziert * Avatar Extended Collector's Edition 50% günstiger * [Anzeige]*

Gibt es noch ernsthaft Leute, die sich Duke Nukem Forever vorbestellen?


----------



## HNRGargamel (9. April 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: The Witcher 2 Vorbestellaktion * Shogun 2 Limited Edition nur 34,31 * PC-Spiele unter 10 Euro - u.a. Dead Space, Anno, Dirt 2, Crysis * Avatar Blu-ray 50 Prozent billiger * Top-Blu-rays ab 8,97 [Anzeige]*

Also das mit dem Finishmove DLC für Witcher 2 bei Amazon Vorbstellung ist ja wohl ne Frechheit... Animationen anderen vorzuendhalten ist ne extreme Sauerei!


----------



## Parady (13. April 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Bioshock 2 nur 4,99 * The Town (Blu-ray) nur heute 8,97 * Dragon Age nur 10,96 * Top Blu-rays unter 10 Euro * The Witcher 2 ab 47,50 [Anzeige]*

Ein Glück dass ich noch einen 5€ Paysafecard Gutschein habe  Rapture ich kommeeee!!


----------



## Juli3 (16. April 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mafia 2 nur heute für 22,97 * Arcania: Gothic 4 nur heute 19,97 * The Social Network Blu-ray nur 12,90 * Simpsons Staffeln nur noch 12,97 [Anzeige]*

Fifa 11 jetzt nur noch 19,95 bei Gamer Unlimited


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (29. April 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Duke Nukem Forever - 5 Euro Rabatt für Vorbesteller * Alpha Protocol (uncut) für 6,59 Euro * Dirt 3, Brink günstig * 3 Blu-Rays für 27 Euro * [Anzeige]*

interessant das Alpha Protocoll für den Preis gibt Alpha Protocol (uncut) [6,59] ich habe es für 3,99 -euro bestellt bei Gameware.at das könnt ihr da noch bestellen ist noch vorrätis kommen noch 2,99 Euro Versand noch drauf. Aber wenn ihr bis 49,01 Euro bestellt verfallen die Versandkosten dann kommt ihr da billiger weg.


----------



## Emke (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Duke Nukem Forever - 5 Euro Rabatt für Vorbesteller * Alpha Protocol (uncut) für 6,59 Euro * Dirt 3, Brink günstig * 3 Blu-Rays für 27 Euro * [Anzeige]*

bei Amazon.co.uk gibts Brink für 37€ (incl. Versand) und Vorbesteller erhalten einen Key für das Psycho Pack DLC


----------



## halofan21 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Brink - 5 Euro Rabatt für Vorbesteller * 3 PC-Spiele für 50 Euro * Blitzangebote * NfS - The Run * Fable 3 für 35,99 Euro * Blu-Rays ab 8,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

man braucht aber eine kreditkarte -.-


----------



## Parady (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Brink - 5 Euro Rabatt für Vorbesteller * 3 PC-Spiele für 50 Euro * Blitzangebote * NfS - The Run * Fable 3 für 35,99 Euro * Blu-Rays ab 8,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition bei Steam nur 14.99€.


----------



## Solon25 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Brink - 5 Euro Rabatt für Vorbesteller * 3 PC-Spiele für 50 Euro * Blitzangebote * NfS - The Run * Fable 3 für 35,99 Euro * Blu-Rays ab 8,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Genauer gesagt ist EA Woche bei Steam 

Heute DA & CO -50%
DA II -25%

Mal schauen was die Tage noch alles kommt.


----------



## Shadow744 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Brink - 5 Euro Rabatt für Vorbesteller * 3 PC-Spiele für 50 Euro * Blitzangebote * NfS - The Run * Fable 3 für 35,99 Euro * Blu-Rays ab 8,97 Euro [Anzeige]*



halofan21 schrieb:


> man braucht aber eine kreditkarte -.-


Link
Brink für 27.93 € (dürften noch 1-2 € Versand drauf kommen, bin nicht sicher)
Paypal wird als Bezahlmethode akzeptiert.


----------



## spike00 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Brink - 5 Euro Rabatt für Vorbesteller * 3 PC-Spiele für 50 Euro * Blitzangebote * NfS - The Run * Fable 3 für 35,99 Euro * Blu-Rays ab 8,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Brink eng. Version bei gameware.at um 31,99.
Direktüberweisung möglich.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit nur 17,99 Euro * Dragon Age ab 9,99 Euro * 3 PC-Spiele für 50 Euro * NfS - The Run vorbestellen * Blu-Rays ab 8,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Edit:  Plants vs Zombies im Weekend-Deal bei Steam. Für 3,40€ bekommt man die Game of the Year-Edition des wirklich genial witzigen Spiels und dazu noch zwei Hüte für Team Fortress 2 (mal wieder  )

===
Mit dieser Schnäppchen-News sollte bis NACH 19 Uhr gewartet werden, wenn Steam Angebote dabei sind, denn um 19 Uhr werden diese für gewöhnlich aktualisiert (manchmal auch erst 1 Uhr nachts, dann kann man das nicht ändern).

Vielleicht ist um 19 Uhr auch schon Feierabend, dann lässt sich daran natürlich auch nichts ändern.   

Jetzt ist Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition nicht mehr für 14,99€ zu haben, stattdessen gibt es Need for Speed Undercover und Shift für jeweils etwa 5-6€.
Außerdem Hot Pursuit für 24,99€.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, kommt um 19 Uhr der nächste Tages-Deal.

Momentan ist gerade EA-Woche bei Steam - bis Sonntag jeden Tag ein bzw einige neue Deals. Bestimmt darf man auch noch mit einem Sims- und einem Battlefield-Tag rechnen.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Duke Nukem Forever mit früherem Zugang zur Demo * NfS: Shift für 6,80 Euro * 3 PC-Spiele für 50 Euro * Blu-Rays ab 8,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Verzeihung, aber wie gesagt.
30 Minuten bevor die Steam-Deals enden, sie hier zu erwähnen, bringt es nicht wirklich.    Ich sorge aber gerne für das Update hier im Kommentarbereich.   


Jetzt ist Sims Tag bis morgen (05. Mai), 19 Uhr.

*Sim City 4 Deluxe:* 2,50€
*Die Sims 3:* 26,99€

*Die Sims 3-AddOns:*
High-End Loft Stuff, Fast Lane Stuff und Outdoor Living Stuff: je 9,99€
World Adventures, Ambitions, Late Night: je 17,49€


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit nur 17,99 Euro * Dragon Age ab 9,99 Euro * 3 PC-Spiele für 50 Euro * NfS - The Run vorbestellen * Blu-Rays ab 8,97 Euro [Anzeige]*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist um 19 Uhr auch schon Feierabend, dann lässt sich daran natürlich auch nichts ändern.


   Korrekt. Eine Leser-News wäre eine Alternative, um die kümmere ich mich in der Regel auch Abends.


----------



## Emke (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: The Witcher 2 - Premium Edition mit exklusivem DLC * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab jetzt * Sim City 4 für 2,50 Euro * Blu-Rays als Limited Edition Steelbook ab 8.7.2011 [Anzeige]*

Heute bei Steam Mass Effect Day:

Mass Effect - 3,75€
Mass Effect 2 - 9,99€
Mass Effect 2 Digital Deluxe Edition - 14,99€


----------



## Fiffi1984 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: The Witcher 2 - Premium Edition mit exklusivem DLC * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab jetzt * Sim City 4 für 2,50 Euro * Blu-Rays als Limited Edition Steelbook ab 8.7.2011 [Anzeige]*



Emke schrieb:


> Heute bei Steam Mass Effect Day:
> 
> Mass Effect - 3,75€
> Mass Effect 2 - 9,99€
> Mass Effect 2 Digital Deluxe Edition - 14,99€



Echt günstig. Leider habe ich beide Teile schon. Wenn der eine oder andere DLC mal günstiger wäre, dann würd ich zuschlagen. So leider nicht...


----------



## HMCpretender (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

so günstig ist das auch wieder nicht. die Spiele kosten ja auch überall sonst nur noch ~10 bzw ~20 Euro und sind dann zudem nicht an Steam gebunden.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Heute Crysis 1 für 14,99 und Warhead für 9,99. Das ist, zumindest im Falle von Crysis, alles andere als günstig.


----------



## Emke (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Jep heut ist der Steamdeal richtig grottig - sogar im EAStore bekommt man beide um 2€ billiger als bei Steam
http://eastore.ea.com/store/eade/search/?keywords=crysis


----------



## m3cti (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



Emke schrieb:


> Jep heut ist der Steamdeal richtig grottig - sogar im EAStore bekommt man beide um 2€ billiger als bei Steam
> http://eastore.ea.com/store/eade/search/?keywords=crysis



Nunja, ich finde 4,99€ für beide Teile zusammen jetzt nicht unbedingt zuviel, aber vielleicht hab ich da auch nicht so hohe Ansprüche an ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Fiffi1984 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



m3cti schrieb:


> Emke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jep heut ist der Steamdeal richtig grottig - sogar im EAStore bekommt man beide um 2€ billiger als bei Steam
> ...



Ah, schon besser! Als ich geguckt habe, um kurz nach sieben, hatten sie schon den Teaser online aber die Preise noch nicht geändert.


----------



## Emke (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Ja stimmt jetzt passt der Preis  wo ich geguckt hab hat C1 15€ und CWarhead 10€ gekostet ;D


----------



## oheitmann (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Heute Crysis 1 für 14,99 und Warhead für 9,99. Das ist, zumindest im Falle von Crysis, alles andere als günstig.


   Crysis kostet heute bei Steam nur *3,74 € *- hätte ich es noch nicht, würde ich *jetzt *mit Sicherheit zugreifen!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



oheitmann schrieb:


> Fiffi1984 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Heute Crysis 1 für 14,99 und Warhead für 9,99. Das ist, zumindest im Falle von Crysis, alles andere als günstig.
> ...


Du musst auch mal die jeweils letzten Beiträge lesen, dann weißt du auch wo der Fehler lag.


----------



## Emke (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Heute bei Steam Dead Space:

Dead Space - 3,75€
Dead Space 2 - 29,99€


----------



## Emke (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

http://www.direct2drive.co.uk/promos/weekend/
Hier bekommt man auf diverse Titel 25% Rabatt. Zb kostet Brink dann nur noch mehr 26€ (lt. derzeitigem Währungskurs). Bezahlen kann man auch mit PayPal.


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



Emke schrieb:


> Heute bei Steam Dead Space:
> 
> Dead Space - 3,75€
> Dead Space 2 - 29,99€


Auf Dead Space 2 hab ich gewartet, aber 40% sind mir noch zu wenig, beim nächsten Angebot geht da bestimmt noch mehr.
Außerdem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass Dead Space 2 über Steam aus Deutschland überhaupt nicht verfügbar ist, auch nicht mit den Multiplayerschnitten der 18er Ladenversion.


----------



## Emke (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



chbdiablo schrieb:


> Emke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Heute bei Steam Dead Space:
> ...


Oh das wusst ich nicht das es in Deutschland nicht geht - solche Probleme haben wir Österreicher zum Glück nicht ^^


----------



## Skyman811981 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - Schnäppchenführer: Operation Flashpoint 2 für 33,40 Euro - Colin McRae Dirt 2 ab 1 Euro [Anzeige]*

Hi,

wollte Mal Fragen Wann ich Bei Dirct2Drive  The Witcher 2 holle ist das Denn aud auf Deutch so wie Sprache oder Untertitel ?das  fürde mich interessieren


----------



## Emke (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Auf D2D.co.uk sind alle Spiele auf Englisch (Audio und Text). Außer das Spiel wurde von den Entwicklern mit mehrer Sprachen ausgestattet die man während der Installation auswählen kann.


----------



## Skyman811981 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



Emke schrieb:


> Auf D2D.co.uk sind alle Spiele auf Englisch (Audio und Text). Außer das Spiel wurde von den Entwicklern mit mehrer Sprachen ausgestattet die man während der Installation auswählen kann.


   Aber Weiss Du ob bei The Witcher 2  Deutsch Dabei ist ?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*



chbdiablo schrieb:


> Emke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Heute bei Steam Dead Space:
> ...


Ich hab das Problem relativ simpel gelöst: Habe mir die englische Version für knapp 20 Euro besorgt, dann bei EA die deutsche Version runtergeladen und mit dem Code der UK-Version aktiviert. Geht problemlos.


----------



## Emke (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Heute bei Steam Battlefield und Medal of Honor:

Bad Company 2 - 13,60€
Bad Company 2 Vietnam - 6,49€
Bad Company 2 SPECACT DLC - 2,49€
Battlefield 2 Complete Collection - 5€
Medal of Honor - 14,99€
Medal of Honor Airborne -  2,5€

Wer Battlefield 2 noch nicht hat dann unbedingt zugreifen


----------



## Nick1313 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 1 & 2 für zusammen unter 14 Euro * Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 13 Uhr * TES 4: Oblivion für 10 Euro * Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei [Anzeige]*

Ach, es nervt mich. Ich hab damals BC2 im Laden gekauft. Jetzt will ich den Specact DLC für 2,49€ kaufen und es geht nicht, weil ich BC2 von Steam brauche. Aktivieren kann ich's nicht, hm? -.-


----------



## Joerg2 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Bad Company 2 unter 14 Euro, Batman: Arkham Asylum unter 10 Euro, Amazon-Blitzangebote ab 16 Uhr, Blu-Rays immer versandkostenfrei! [Anzeige]*

Wow! Danke vielmals für den BC2 Tipp. Das ist mal ein echtes Schnäppchen !


----------



## TwoSnake (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Brink dank Gutschein nur 39,90 * Blitzangebote: Machete Blu-ray, Herr der Ringe und mehr * Harry Potter Blu-rays nur 8,97 * 5 DVDs für 20 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wenn endlichmal ein Angebot für SC2 kommen würde.....


----------



## Emke (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit nur 18,64 * Brink dank Gutschein für 39,90 * The Witcher 2 mit exklusivem DLC * Zahlreiche Blu-rays nur 4,97 * [Anzeige]*

Bei Direct2Drive.co.uk gibts Shift 2 Unleashed für 21€


----------



## niki45 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Brink UK-Import nur 30,92 * Dirt 3 für 34,99 * Blu-rays ab 4,97 * Blitzangebote: Herr der Ringe Blu-ray, LED-Fernseher etc. [Anzeige]*

Für das Spiel gibts bestimmt auch hier nen Gutschein: http://www.gutscheinpony.de


----------



## Morathi (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Brink dank Gutschein nur 39,90 * Blitzangebote: Machete Blu-ray, Herr der Ringe und mehr * Harry Potter Blu-rays nur 8,97 * 5 DVDs für 20 Euro [Anzeige]*



TwoSnake schrieb:


> Wenn endlichmal ein Angebot für SC2 kommen würde.....


Echt jetzt? Da wirst noch ne Weile drauf warten können, wenn man sich daran orientiert, wie lange das bei bisherigen Blizzard-Spielen gedauert hat. Rechne nicht damit, bevor Teil 2 der Trilogie erscheint (Ende dieses Jahr, Anfang nächstes Jahr schätze ich, is noch nix offiziell). Vorher ist eine Preisminderung eher unwahrscheinlich, und bei Aktionen haben die meines Wissens noch nie mitgemacht.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: The Witcher 2 Premium-Edition ab 39,99 * 3 Blu-rays für 15 Euro * Serious Sam HD ab 3,74 * Brink ab 30,50 + Versand * TV-Serien nur 8,97 [Anzeige]*

Witcher 2 für 39,99€! 
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, auf das Angebot habe ich schon die ganze Zeit gewartet.  Mit 5€-Gutschein wegen Portal 2-Verspätung ist das ein unschlagbarer Preis, denke ich.


----------



## uthoff (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: The Witcher 2 Premium-Edition ab 39,99 * 3 Blu-rays für 15 Euro * Serious Sam HD ab 3,74 * Brink ab 30,50 + Versand * TV-Serien nur 8,97 [Anzeige]*

The Witcher Enhanced Edition als digitaler Download bei gog.com für 4.99$ ~ 3.50 €!


----------



## RoninX87 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mega-Aktion 3 Top-Spiele (Dead Space 2, Heavy Rain, Brink) für 49 Euro * Duke Nukem Forever für 42,90 * Fable 3 nur 29,99 * Anno 2070, Modern Warfare 3, Battlefield 3 vorbestellen * Rambo Trilogy Blu-ray nur 31,99 [Anzeige]*

Gametap Shop:
 The Witcher 2 = 31€ (digital download)


----------



## BlackDragonE (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Fable 3 nur 30,99 * Drei Top-Games für 49 Euro * Drei Warner Blu-rays nur 27 Euro - u.a 300, Blade Runner, Gran Torino * Cities XL nur 6,80 [Anzeige]*

mal ne frage, kann man 
- 3 PC-Spiele für 49 Euro (u. a. Homefront, Shogun 2, Hot Pursuit, FIFA 11, RUSE)
- 3 PS3-Spiele für 49 Euro (u. a. GTA IV, Dead Space 2, Heavy Rain)

die auch mischen? 
Sprich 1 Pc spiel und 2 Ps3 games?
Sind ja immer das selbe Angebot nur eine andere Kategorie oder?
(Kenn mich bei Amazon net so aus...)

Danke


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Dead Island (AT-Version) für 49,99 * FIFA 12 vorbestellen * 3 TV-Serien für 30 Euro - Two and a half Men, American Dad, ALF und mehr [Anzeige]*

Dead Island (AT Version) für 49,99€? Oo Bei Gameware.at kostet die nur 38,99€: http://www.gameware.at/info/spaces/gameware/gamewareSearch?query=dead+island&actionTag=search%3Adead+island&queryWhat=products&queryPlatform=all&queryGenreCode=all&queryMaxPrice=all


----------



## stawacz (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Dead Island (AT-Version) für 49,99 * FIFA 12 vorbestellen * 3 TV-Serien für 30 Euro - Two and a half Men, American Dad, ALF und mehr [Anzeige]*

wenn jemand bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen sein sollte..eines der besten spiele die ich je gespielt hab



http://www.amazon.de/gp/produc... 


Batman Arkham Asylum für 9.99      

oder die dicke collectors edition mit baterang    für 22 euro


http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001V7U0JC/ref=s9_hps_bw_ir05?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0VK73FR9YBH00HECXXB8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=83096967&pf_rd_i=301129


----------



## KabraxisObliv (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Dead Island (AT-Version) für 49,99 * FIFA 12 vorbestellen * 3 TV-Serien für 30 Euro - Two and a half Men, American Dad, ALF und mehr [Anzeige]*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dead Island (AT Version) für 49,99€? Oo Bei Gameware.at kostet die nur 38,99€: http://www.gameware.at/info/spaces/gameware/gamewareSearch?query=dead+island&actionTag=search%3Adead+island&queryWhat=products&queryPlatform=all&queryGenreCode=all&queryMaxPrice=all


Das ist die UVP. Sobald der Release näher rückt, wird Amazon da preislich nachziehen.


----------



## Joerg2 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Shogun 2 für 25,99 * Crysis 2 - Limited Edition für 36,90 * The Witcher 2 (UK-Import) für 37,30 * Brink für 30,65 * Amazon-Deals der Woche * Blitzangebote und mehr [Anzeige]*

Heute ab 17:00 Uhr gibt es Portal 2 bei Amazon als Blitzangebot !


----------



## slashchat (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Shogun 2 für 25,99 * Crysis 2 - Limited Edition für 36,90 * The Witcher 2 (UK-Import) für 37,30 * Brink für 30,65 * Amazon-Deals der Woche * Blitzangebote und mehr [Anzeige]*

shogun 2 wird mit seiner taktischen map ein absolutes fiasko, ich werd lieber was anders nehmen, bestimmt ein schoeneres spiel. und so lieb ich das.


----------



## uthoff (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Dirt 3 nur 34,99 * Fable 3 nur 29,00 * Die Wilden Siebziger - Komplette Serie im Blitzangebot * Top Blu-rays ab 9,97 - u.a. Judge Dredd, From Paris with Love [Anzeige]*

Just Cause 2 als digital download bei gamersgate.com für 4.99 €.


----------



## TrinityBlade (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Shooter zum Vatertag 30% reduziert * Medal of Honor uncut 11,97 * Risen 2 Collector's Edition vorbestellen * Brink nur 24,97 * Dark Knight Steelbook-Blu-ray nur 9,97 * Dune Blu-ray nur 5,33 [Anzeige]*

Warum steht in der Überschrift


> Medal of Honor uncut 11,97


wenn der Artikel auf die (geschnittene) deutsche Version verlinkt?


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Shooter zum Vatertag 30% reduziert - Medal of Honor für 11,97, Brink nur 24,97 * Risen 2 Collector's Edition vorbestellen * Dark Knight Steelbook-Blu-ray nur 9,97 * Dune Blu-ray nur 5,33 [Anzeige]*

Brink für 24,97€ ist schon heftig. Ich hab noch 40 Euro bezahlt. *g*


----------



## der-jan (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Shooter zum Vatertag 30% reduziert - Medal of Honor für 11,97, Brink nur 24,97 * Risen 2 Collector's Edition vorbestellen * Dark Knight Steelbook-Blu-ray nur 9,97 * Dune Blu-ra*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Brink für 24,97€ ist schon heftig. Ich hab noch 40 Euro bezahlt. *g*


die händler haben die lager gefüllt und dann hat man es nicht so dermaßen viel gekauft - klar daß die jetzt den preis senken um ihre bestände mal loszuwerden
ggf hilft es dem spiel...


----------



## golani79 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Shooter zum Vatertag 30% reduziert - Medal of Honor für 11,97, Brink nur 24,97 * Risen 2 Collector's Edition vorbestellen * Dark Knight Steelbook-Blu-ray nur 9,97 * Dune Blu-ra*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Brink für 24,97€ ist schon heftig. Ich hab noch 40 Euro bezahlt. *g*


Die UK Version gabs von Anfang an um ca. ~26€


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Shooter zum Vatertag 30% reduziert - Medal of Honor für 11,97, Brink nur 24,97 * Risen 2 Collector's Edition vorbestellen * Dark Knight Steelbook-Blu-ray nur 9,97 * Dune Blu-ra*



der-jan schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Brink für 24,97€ ist schon heftig. Ich hab noch 40 Euro bezahlt. *g*
> ...


Das Spiel ist auch leider den Vollpreis nicht wert. Ich habs auch bisschen bereut, dass ich gleich zugegriffen hab und nicht gewartet habe. Der Umfang des Spieles ist relativ dünn, es gibt quasi nur 8 Maps und es ist dazu noch sehr unfertig und ziemlich problematisch veröffentlicht worden.
Und das Gameplay ist auch nicht so überragend, wie man vorher dachte. Zwar ganz nett und mal ein wenig was anderes, aber nicht der große Brüller. Alles ganz nett, mehr aber nicht.


----------



## Miske (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Portal 2 nur 32,16 * Duke Nukem Forever - Balls of Steel Edition (UK) nur 59,26 inkl. Versand * Top-Blu-rays nur 9,99 * DVDs nur 5,55 [Anzeige]*

Portal 2 für 32 Öcken ist aber immer noch viel zu teuer...... für mich


----------



## lars9401 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Portal 2 nur 32,16 * Duke Nukem Forever - Balls of Steel Edition (UK) nur 59,26 inkl. Versand * Top-Blu-rays nur 9,99 * DVDs nur 5,55 [Anzeige]*

Portal 2 hab ich letzte WE bei nem Amazon Blitzdeal für 24 € bekommen.


----------



## Aithir (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: World of Warcraft nur 5,97 * Burning Crusade für 4,80 * Brink nur 28,49 * Portal 2 für 34,38 * Inception Blu-ray nur 9,97, DVD nur 5,55 [Anzeige]*

Das beste Schnäppchen bei Amazon ist Torchlight 2 für 10,99.


----------



## Butchnass (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Diablo 3 für 49,99 Euro vorbestellen * Brink nur 27,07 * Neue PS Vita ab 249,99 Euro bestellen * Harry Potter 1 - 6 im Blu-ray-Steelbook für je 8,97 Euro [Anzeige]*

Diablo 3 für 49,99 Euro.... habe mal schnell für meine Partnerin und mich auf amazon.co.uk 2 zum Battlenet spielen vorbestellt für jeweils £26.91. Meine Empfehlung....


----------



## Flo66R6 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Diablo 3 endlich vorbestellbar! * Mafia 2 nur 20,99 * Apocalypse Now: Redux Blu-ray für 25,95 * Harry Potter 1 - 6 im Blu-ray-Steelbook je 8,97 * [Anzeige]*

Richtig. und von wegen "Endlich vorbestellbar". Ich habe meine Vorbestellung im März 2010 getätigt...
@Butchnass: Du warst wohl noch früher dran. Bei mir kostet es  £27.67.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## agentom (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Diablo 3 endlich vorbestellbar! * Mafia 2 nur 20,99 * Apocalypse Now: Redux Blu-ray für 25,95 * Harry Potter 1 - 6 im Blu-ray-Steelbook je 8,97 * [Anzeige]*

Habe ebenfalls Diablo 3 bereits im July 2010 vorbestellt!
Ich hab ca. £25,- gezahlt...


----------



## couch-potatoe (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Diablo 3 endlich vorbestellbar! * Mafia 2 nur 20,99 * Apocalypse Now: Redux Blu-ray für 25,95 * Harry Potter 1 - 6 im Blu-ray-Steelbook je 8,97 * [Anzeige]*

Warum habt Ihr die Collector's Edition von Mass Effect 3 durch gestrichen. Ist seid heute wieder Vorbestellbar, bzw. hat wieder ein Erscheinungsdatum. Ich weis selber nicht warum die das Rausgenommen hatten.


----------



## uthoff (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 3 Collector's Edition für 74,99 * Battlefield 3 inkl. Vorbesteller-Boni * 3 Blu-rays für 25 Euro - u.a. Transformers, Cloverfield, Forrest Gump [Anzeige]*

Fallout New Vegas als digitaler download für umgerechnet 10€ jetzt bei direct2drive.

Aktivierung und download läuft über steam!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 3 Collector's Edition für 74,99 * Battlefield 3 inkl. Vorbesteller-Boni * 3 Blu-rays für 25 Euro - u.a. Transformers, Cloverfield, Forrest Gump [Anzeige]*

Test Drive Unlimited 2 kostet bei Steam schon seit einigen Wochen (offenbar regulär) nur noch 19,99€.
Bei Amazon ist der Preis immer noch bei 40€, daher scheint das ein doch recht guter Preis zu sein.


----------



## ulrich1303 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 3 Collector's Edition für 74,99 * Battlefield 3 inkl. Vorbesteller-Boni * 3 Blu-rays für 25 Euro - u.a. Transformers, Cloverfield, Forrest Gump [Anzeige]*



uthoff schrieb:


> Fallout New Vegas als digitaler download für umgerechnet 10€ jetzt bei direct2drive.
> 
> Aktivierung und download läuft über steam!



http://www.direct2drive.co.uk/9894/product/Buy-Fallout-New-Vegas-Download


mhm..sieht nicht so aus


----------



## uthoff (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Mass Effect 3 Collector's Edition für 74,99 * Battlefield 3 inkl. Vorbesteller-Boni * 3 Blu-rays für 25 Euro - u.a. Transformers, Cloverfield, Forrest Gump [Anzeige]*



ulrich1303 schrieb:


> uthoff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fallout New Vegas als digitaler download für umgerechnet 10€ jetzt bei direct2drive.
> ...



Tja, gestern wars noch da, lief als midweek aktion-jetzt schon wieder verschwunden.

Musste man echt schnell sein


----------



## uthoff (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Neu: Amazon kontert Media Markt - Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood und andere für 29,00 * The Witcher 2 für 19,99 Euro * Portal 2 für 16,49 * Mass Effect 3 CE, Battlefield 3 etc. vorbestellbar * 3 Top-Blu-rays für 25 Euro [Anzeig*

GOG.com kündigt ab kommenden Montag einen großen Verkauf, sog. "staycation", an.

Wahrscheinlich ebenfalls ab Montag wird steam mit seinem "summer sale" starten, bei dem dann auch die Preise wieder ordentlich purzeln dürften-und das ganze 2 Wochen lang.

Das wird mich wieder eine Stange Geld kosten...


----------



## KabraxisObliv (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Neu: Amazon kontert Media Markt - Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood und andere für 29,00 * The Witcher 2 für 19,99 Euro * Portal 2 für 16,49 * Mass Effect 3 CE, Battlefield 3 etc.*



uthoff schrieb:


> GOG.com kündigt ab kommenden Montag einen großen Verkauf, sog. "staycation", an.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ebenfalls ab Montag wird steam mit seinem "summer sale" starten, bei dem dann auch die Preise wieder ordentlich purzeln dürften-und das ganze 2 Wochen lang.
> 
> Das wird mich wieder eine Stange Geld kosten...


Interplay Staycation bei gog.com
Spiele wie die Fallout-Reihe, die Descent-Reihe, Shogo oder Stonekeep für je 3$.


Summer Sale... wie kommst du darauf? 
Fing das letztes Jahr auch um diese Zeit an?


----------



## mkay87 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: Neu: Amazon kontert Media Markt - Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood und andere für 29,00 * The Witcher 2 für 19,99 Euro * Portal 2 für 16,49 * Mass Effect 3 CE, Battlefield 3 etc.*

Ja am 24.6. fing es an. Kann sich demnach nur noch um Tage handeln.


----------



## Emke (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Schnäppchen: FEAR 3 Uncut (PEGI) nur unter 40 Euro, Playstation 3 Slim mit 320 GB für unter 300 Euro, Duke Nukem Forever für 39 Euro, 3 Blu-Rays für 25 Euro und viele mehr [Anzeige]*

Heute ein irrer Steamdeal:

Overlord Complete Pack:
Overlord 1
Overlrod 1 Raising Hell (Addon)
Overlord 2

zusammen nur 5€


----------



## z3ro22 (22. Juni 2011)

also torchlight 2 wird gk für den preis wow


----------



## Joerg2 (22. Juni 2011)

Die TAAHMs  sind Normalpreis mit 10 €


----------



## Aithir (22. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder ziemlich spät dran, Torchlight 2 gabe es noch vor ein, zwei Wohen für 10 Euro und ein paar Zerquetschte ...


----------



## Emke (23. Juni 2011)

Bei gamersgate.com gibt es Deus Ex und Deus Ex: Invisible War für 5€ zusammen.

Aktion endet am 24.06 um 09:00


----------



## uthoff (25. Juni 2011)

Bei gamersgate gibt es aktuell die just cause Reihe zum Niedrigpreis!

Tip: Über englische Seite (www.gamersgate.co.uk) ordern und so nochmal nen Euro sparen:

So gibt es just cause 1 für 3€, just cause 2 für 4€!

Wenn steam schon keinen summer sale veranstaltet...


----------



## gammelbude (27. Juni 2011)

uthoff schrieb:


> Wenn steam schon keinen summer sale veranstaltet...



Der Steam Summer Sale startet dieses Jahr scheinbar nur etwas später.
Steam summer event/sale coming pretty soon! - Steam Users' Forums

Scheinbar scheint der erst am 30. zu starten.
 Der Sommer ist ja auch noch nicht rum


----------



## pXDc (28. Juni 2011)

kennt sich einer mit play.com aus? sind das boxed copies oder DL versionen?


----------



## Exar-K (28. Juni 2011)

Ganz normale Retailprodukte, der Laden ist quasi wie Amazon.


----------



## pXDc (28. Juni 2011)

k, Erfahrungen schon damit gemacht?


----------



## Exar-K (28. Juni 2011)

Nun, der Laden versendet von den Jerseyinseln, also außerhalb der EU. D.h. es besteht immer die Gefahr, dass der Zoll das Päckchen untersucht. Ansonsten ist play.com halt ziemlich preisgünstig.


----------



## AkAiD-MemO (28. Juni 2011)

Hey Zocker Freunde!
Weiß jemand von Euch wie man bei play.com bestellt?
Also läuft das über PayPal, Kredit Karte oder Überweisung?
Danke schön im Voraus!


----------



## uthoff (29. Juni 2011)

Mass Effect 2 für 5,50€ bei direct2drive!


----------



## radinger (29. Juni 2011)

AkAiD-MemO schrieb:


> Hey Zocker Freunde!
> Weiß jemand von Euch wie man bei play.com bestellt?
> Also läuft das über PayPal, Kredit Karte oder Überweisung?
> Danke schön im Voraus!


 
Kreditkarte.

Ich bestelle da schon seit Jahren Spiele/DVDs/CDs nach Österreich und hatte noch nie Probleme.


----------



## schniepz (30. Juni 2011)

da ist nen fehler im titel "F1 2011 nur 19,97" 
aber das wär schon geil^^


----------



## TCPip2k (30. Juni 2011)

schniepz schrieb:


> da ist nen fehler im titel "F1 2011 nur 19,97"
> aber das wär schon geil^^


 
Ja, bin ich auch drauf reingefallen.

Ich hatte aber mal gehört, dass man überlegt F1 2011 für Besitzer von F1 2010 günstiger zu machen. Quasi als Update.
Ob das dann auch so umgesetzt wird weiss ich nicht, wenn dann wohl nur über Steam.


----------



## think1 (30. Juni 2011)

das wär auf jeden fall ne sehr coole aktion von codemasters. dass es möglich is sieht man ja grade am neuen street fighter


----------



## KabraxisObliv (30. Juni 2011)

Steam Summersales sind gestartet.
Seite ist langsam.. was ich bisher sehen kann... Portal 2 33%. Test Drive Unlimited 2 für 5€ (Update: Das war nur ein, zwei Stunden so, danach wurde es auf 10€ korrigiert). Witcher 2 33%. 
Call of Duty: Black Ops 25%.
Modern Warfare 2 auch...
33% auf Frozen Synapse.

Also... schon jetzt viel zu viel, um alles aufzulisten.
Vermutlich gibt es wieder zusätzlich zu den Deals, die ganze zwei Wochen gelten wieder täglich nochmal "Mega-Deals".

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern.


----------



## AkAiD-MemO (30. Juni 2011)

radinger schrieb:


> Kreditkarte.
> 
> Ich bestelle da schon seit Jahren Spiele/DVDs/CDs nach Österreich und hatte noch nie Probleme.


 
Also kannst Du es bedenkenlos Empfehlen? Danke für Deine Antwort :o)


----------



## Joerg2 (1. Juli 2011)

Bei Steam ist MoH bis 19 Uhr für 10 € zu haben


----------



## Emke (1. Juli 2011)

Direct2Drive UK startet heute ihren Summersale von 01.07 bis 31.07.:

In den 31 Tagen werden 150 Games präsentiert und bis zu 75% billiger gemacht.
Heut bekommt man z. B. Bad Company 2 für 10€

Bezahlen kann man mit PayPal und Kreditkarte.

btw: Deutsche können nicht auf den UK Store zugreifen die werden auf direct2drive.de umgeleitet wo es den Sale derzeit nicht gib (keine Ahnung ob der da überhaupt kommt).


----------



## Joerg2 (4. Juli 2011)

Metro ist bei Steam billiger: Aktuell sinds nur 6,69€ statt 9,99€ bei Amazon.


----------



## natsen (4. Juli 2011)

bei steam ist alles billiger  fette fette angebote... bioshok 2 5€, borderlands + 4dlc = 12,50€ usw... steam ist BESTE


----------



## demon-chan (4. Juli 2011)

Ich werde mir die Seite jetzt nicht anschauen. Aber sofern der Laden prinzipiell auch nach GER verschickt, könntest du es mit der Seite Hide My Ass! Free Proxy and Privacy Tools - Surf The Web Anonymously versuchen. IGN(US) ist für deutsche IPs auch gesperrt und man wird automatisch auf IGN(GER) umgeleitet. Mit Hidemyass kann man diese Sperre locker umgehen.



Emke schrieb:


> Direct2Drive UK startet heute ihren Summersale von 01.07 bis 31.07.:
> 
> In den 31 Tagen werden 150 Games präsentiert und bis zu 75% billiger gemacht.
> Heut bekommt man z. B. Bad Company 2 für 10€
> ...


----------



## Sven0815 (5. Juli 2011)

Emke schrieb:


> Direct2Drive UK startet heute ihren Summersale von 01.07 bis 31.07.:
> 
> In den 31 Tagen werden 150 Games präsentiert und bis zu 75% billiger gemacht.
> Heut bekommt man z. B. Bad Company 2 für 10€
> ...


 
Direct2Drive: Download PC Games and Mac Games Now at D2D und ich kann ganz normal im UK-Store einkaufen, sonst gehst eben über nen Proxy, wo ist das PRoblem.. solang sie ClickAndBuy normal akzeptieren kannst nach herzenslust einkaufen


----------



## hibbicon (6. Juli 2011)

GTA 4 komplett bei Steam für 8,74€.


----------



## uthoff (9. Juli 2011)

Aktion bei greenmangaming:

Arma 2 und Men of War umsonst!
Wie das geht, verlinke ich hier mal:

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1984489

Die Server sind aber momentan derart überlastet, dass man echt eine Engelsgeduld braucht bei all den Abbrüchen...


----------



## Assyrer (12. Juli 2011)

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition (AT Version) gibt es bei gameware.at um 46,99€. Fast 10 € billiger als Amazon.

link: http://www.gameware.at/info/space/Battlefield+3+Limited+Edition+%28AT-Version%29


----------



## jonnyxtreme (19. Juli 2011)

Wie kann man hier hinschreiben das 55,50 € für BF3 ein Schnäppchen sind? 
überteuerter Vollpreis!

PS: In der UK vorbestellt 35 Euro!


----------



## Skaty12 (20. Juli 2011)

GenesisX schrieb:


> Und Steam ist sowieso günstiger als all die Shops


 Genau... wenns bei dir nur 30 Euro sein dürfen, dann sollte Steam nur bei extremen Angeboten was für dich sein. Z.B. Homefront bei amazon: 20€, bei Steam immer noch für satte 50€...


----------



## SirForce (24. Juli 2011)

jonnyxtreme schrieb:


> Wie kann man hier hinschreiben das 55,50 € für BF3 ein Schnäppchen sind?
> überteuerter Vollpreis!
> 
> PS: In der UK vorbestellt 35 Euro!


 
Darf man fragen bei welchem Shop du es bestellt hast? Weil wenn ich was in UK vorbestelle (hauptsächlich shopto oder zavvi) dauert das immer satte 2 Wochen bis es da ist, und da zahl ich für BF3 lieber ein bisschen mehr und habs am Release-Tag.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. Juli 2011)

SirForce schrieb:


> Darf man fragen bei welchem Shop du es bestellt hast? Weil wenn ich was in UK vorbestelle (hauptsächlich shopto oder zavvi) dauert das immer satte 2 Wochen bis es da ist, und da zahl ich für BF3 lieber ein bisschen mehr und habs am Release-Tag.


 Amazon.co.uk die senden die Spiele meist aus nem Lager hier in Deutschland. (wissen wohl das viele uncut Spiele haben wollen und gewinnen so mehr Kunden)=> viel später kommen die hier auch net an.


----------



## SirForce (24. Juli 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Amazon.co.uk die senden die Spiele meist aus nem Lager hier in Deutschland. (wissen wohl das viele uncut Spiele haben wollen und gewinnen so mehr Kunden)=> viel später kommen die hier auch net an.


 
Ok, danke erstmal, klingt interessant. Aber kann man dann ganz normal per Bankabbuchung bezahlen oder braucht man dafür eine Kreditkarte?


----------



## zetigeist (25. Juli 2011)

SirForce schrieb:


> Ok, danke erstmal, klingt interessant. Aber kann man dann ganz normal per Bankabbuchung bezahlen oder braucht man dafür eine Kreditkarte?


 ne zeit lang konnte man keine FSK 18 titel mehr von amazon.co.uk nach deutschland bestellen ... weiss nicht obs immernoch so ist. 
kann dir zavvi.com empfehlen, da zahlst auch nur 0,75 Pfund pro Artikel nach Deutschland und die Preise für Spiele sind extrem niedrig besonders Montags, brauchst aber ne Kreditkarte.
Stores die paypal anbieten haben eher die selben Preise wie in Dt.


----------



## SirForce (25. Juli 2011)

zetigeist schrieb:


> ne zeit lang konnte man keine FSK 18 titel mehr von amazon.co.uk nach deutschland bestellen ... weiss nicht obs immernoch so ist.
> kann dir zavvi.com empfehlen, da zahlst auch nur 0,75 Pfund pro Artikel nach Deutschland und die Preise für Spiele sind extrem niedrig besonders Montags, brauchst aber ne Kreditkarte.
> Stores die paypal anbieten haben eher die selben Preise wie in Dt.


 
Hey, danke für den Tipp. Zavvi hab ich selber ein paar mal schon benutzt (ging aber auch mit PayPal), Problem ist nur das ich da rund 2 Wochen auf mein Paket warten muss. Ist eigentlich kein Problem wenn ich damit ein Schnäppchen mache, aber konkret ging es gerade um die Vorbestellung von BF3 und das würde ich gerne schon am Releasetag haben 
Amazon.co.uk würde sich eben anbieten, weil die wahrscheinlich aus dem deutschen Lager verschicken - muss ich wahrscheinlich mal ausprobieren ob man auch ohne Kreditkarte etwas bestellen kann, bzw. ob ein USK 18 Titel überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (25. Juli 2011)

Jetzt wollte ich mir gerade ansehen, wie viel das vor 10 Minuten gestartete Blitzangebot für die komplette Serie "Scrubs" denn aussieht, und muss feststellen, dass es schon ausverkauft ist. Das ging mal wieder schnell.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. Juli 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich mir gerade ansehen, wie viel das vor 10 Minuten gestartete Blitzangebot für die komplette Serie "Scrubs" denn aussieht, und muss feststellen, dass es schon ausverkauft ist. Das ging mal wieder schnell.


Japp ich dachte auch na mal sehen, vielleicht schlägste zu, aber no chance.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (25. Juli 2011)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Japp ich dachte auch na mal sehen, vielleicht schlägste zu, aber no chance.


 
Ich habe um Punkt 17:00 Uhr zuschlagen können. Sekunden später war es ausverkauft. Ging für 54,99 Euro über die Ladentheke, die Box.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. Juli 2011)

SirForce schrieb:


> Ok, danke erstmal, klingt interessant. Aber kann man dann ganz normal per Bankabbuchung bezahlen oder braucht man dafür eine Kreditkarte?


 
1. Man braucht ne Kreditkarte (wenn de keine hast empfehl ich dir die Amazon Visa Card. Die 20 €/Jahr haste nach 2 Spielen wieder drin.)
2. Crysis 2 ham se mir ohne Probleme zugeschickt.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (26. Juli 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> 1. Man braucht ne Kreditkarte (wenn de keine hast empfehl ich dir die Amazon Visa Card. Die 20 €/Jahr haste nach 2 Spielen wieder drin.)
> 2. Crysis 2 ham se mir ohne Probleme zugeschickt.


 
Noch billiger wird die Kreditkarte bei der DKB. Da kostet sie nämlich nix. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (26. Juli 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Ich habe um Punkt 17:00 Uhr zuschlagen können. Sekunden später war es ausverkauft. Ging für 54,99 Euro über die Ladentheke, die Box.


 
Glückwunsch dazu. Das ist wohl wirklich ein toller Preis für eine ganze Serie. 
Ich glaube, die Serie hat ziemlich genau 200 Folgen á 20 Minuten. 4000 Minuten dürften etwa 67 Stunden Laufzeit entsprechen. Das wiederum entspricht dann etwa 30 Spielfilmen. Also ja, ein toller Preis.


Ich bin gerade hin und hergerissen. Die Total War: Shogun 2 Grandmaster Edition für 50€. Artbook, Figur und ein Schachbrett, mit handbemalten Figuren (qualität laut Rezensionen sehr gut), hochwertige Verpackung und die Limited Edition des Spiels. War die nicht bei Release bei über 120€? Ich mag die Total War-Reihe, ich bin mir nur mit Shogun 2 etwas unsicher, weil es einfach nicht die Zeit-Epoche ist, dir mir zusagt.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (26. Juli 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Glückwunsch dazu. Das ist wohl wirklich ein toller Preis für eine ganze Serie.
> Ich glaube, die Serie hat ziemlich genau 200 Folgen á 20 Minuten. 4000 Minuten dürften etwa 67 Stunden Laufzeit entsprechen. Das wiederum entspricht dann etwa 30 Spielfilmen. Also ja, ein toller Preis.
> 
> 
> Ich bin gerade hin und hergerissen. Die Total War: Shogun 2 Grandmaster Edition für 50€. Artbook, Figur und ein Schachbrett, mit handbemalten Figuren (qualität laut Rezensionen sehr gut), hochwertige Verpackung und die Limited Edition des Spiels. War die nicht bei Release bei über 120€? Ich mag die Total War-Reihe, ich bin mir nur mit Shogun 2 etwas unsicher, weil es einfach nicht die Zeit-Epoche ist, dir mir zusagt.


 
Danke. Ja, der Preis war ein echter Hammer. Mit so viel Erlass hätte ich nicht gerechnet. 

Bzgl. Shogun 2. Also die Grandmaster Edition ist schon ein feines Stück - und war zum Release durchaus teuer. Wie teuer, kann ich leider nicht genau sagen. Shogun 2 ist ein tolles Spiel. Meiner Meinung nach kommt es allerdings nicht an Empire heran, mein bisheriger Favorit der Reihe; auch wenn ich die Epoche von Shogun 2 eigentlich eher mag. Wer Total War allerdings generell liebt, wird auch mit Shogun 2 absolut zufrieden sein - egal ob einem das Setting mehr oder weniger zusagt. Und für den Preis? Für die Edition? Das ist schon ein nettes Angebot.

Beste Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## d00mfreak (5. August 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Shogun 2 ist ein tolles Spiel.


 
Aus meiner Sicht war es das langweiligste TW bisher (hab vom erstens Shogun weg alle) auch wenn es auf dem Papier zu überzeugen weiß. Das Spiel krankt einfach an der Uniformität der Schlachtfelder, Städten und zu wenige Truppengattungen gibt's auch. Einheitenbalance könnte auch besser sein.Z.B. bringt man mit einem einzigen auf Aufwiegler geskillten Mönch ganze Reiche in arge Bedrängnis. Meine Meinung. 

Ich freue mich auch ein Rome II.


Und DoW II:Chaos Rising würde ich auch nicht als Schnäppchen betiteln: die Kampagne ist Relic-like ziemlich mittelmäßig, und der Multiplayer so gut wie tot, da mit Retribution "Games for Windows Live" raus gekickt, und komplett auf Steam ersetzt wurde. D.h. man dürfte mit Chaos Rising so gut wie keine Spieler mehr finden, da die meisten auf Retribution umgestiegen sind.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (11. August 2011)

Wenn man die Skyrim Collector's Edition in den USA kauft und importieren lässt sollte sie inklusive Versandkosten theoretisch immer noch günstiger sein als die deutsche Version.
PCGames, kann man da nicht mal bei Bethesda nachhaken, warum der Preis 1 zu 1 von Dollar in Euro gesetzt wurde? Laut Umrechnungskurz müsste die CE hierzulande weniger als 110€ kosten. Würde sie nun 120€ kosten, würde ich ja nichts sagen, aber 150€? Das ist Wucher. Schlicht und einfach zu viel, und zudem nicht gerade fair.


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. August 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> PCGames, kann man da nicht mal bei Bethesda nachhaken, warum der Preis 1 zu 1 von Dollar in Euro gesetzt wurde? Laut Umrechnungskurz müsste die CE hierzulande weniger als 110€ kosten. Würde sie nun 120€ kosten, würde ich ja nichts sagen, aber 150€? Das ist Wucher. Schlicht und einfach zu viel, und zudem nicht gerade fair.


 Auf die US-Preise kommen noch Steuern, dadurch wird der Unterschied geringer. Es ist aber völlig normal, dass der US-Preis einfach 1:1 übernommen und nicht anhand des Wechselkurses umgerechnet wird.


----------



## golani79 (11. August 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade hin und hergerissen. Die Total War: Shogun 2 Grandmaster Edition für 50€. Artbook, Figur und ein Schachbrett, mit handbemalten Figuren (qualität laut Rezensionen sehr gut), hochwertige Verpackung und die Limited Edition des Spiels. War die nicht bei Release bei über 120€? Ich mag die Total War-Reihe, ich bin mir nur mit Shogun 2 etwas unsicher, weil es einfach nicht die Zeit-Epoche ist, dir mir zusagt.


 
Wo gibts denn das Angebot mit der Grandmaster Edition für 50€ - oder ist das Angebot schon wieder vorbei?


----------



## KabraxisObliv (12. August 2011)

Das ist schon wieder vorbei. Das war eine Aktion bei Amazon.de, bei der es Sammlereditionen günstiger gab. Inzwischen ist der Preis wieder bei etwa 80€.


----------



## golani79 (12. August 2011)

Alles klar - danke!


----------



## Spaark (18. August 2011)

Batman: Arkham City für 35€ gekauft!


----------



## DeathDealer (18. August 2011)

Bitte streicht das Schatztruhe bei Pirates of the Caribbean! Diese gibt es nicht mehr! Wurde bei Amazon schon abgeändert!


----------



## Prophet78 (18. August 2011)

Gibt Battlefield 3 bei Bol.de grad für 42 Euro anstatt 55 wie bei amazon


----------



## KabraxisObliv (18. August 2011)

Batman... toller Preis. Aber Ende Oktober hat Battlefield 3 mehr Priorität. Und kurz nach The Eleder Scrolls 5. Es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich Arkham City wie schon den Vorgänger zum Budget-Preis kaufe.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (20. August 2011)

Modern Warfare 3 und Skyrim nur HEUTE um exakt 10€ reduziert bei amazon.de
Hab sofort zugeschlagen bei TES V.


----------



## Wirtzbua (20. August 2011)

Skyrim für 37,50. Sofort zugeschlagen. So billig gibts des so schnell nicht mehr.


----------



## stockduck (21. August 2011)

Heute ist RAGE um 10 Flocken günstiger


----------



## cydrake (23. August 2011)

Ich glaub PCGames hat den HP store gekillt.  also: webOS igitt


----------



## Odin333 (23. August 2011)

cydrake schrieb:


> Ich glaub PCGames hat den HP store gekillt.  also: webOS igitt


 
Nachdenken wär ne Sache:
Android 3.0 ist für das Tablet in Arbeit und mit der Hardware wäre es zu dem Preis das absolute Top-Tablet.

Aber wie immer ist PC-Games viel zu spät, es ist schon seit gestern Abend ausverkauft.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (23. August 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Nachdenken wär ne Sache:
> Android 3.0 ist für das Tablet in Arbeit und mit der Hardware wäre es zu dem Preis das absolute Top-Tablet.
> 
> Aber wie immer ist PC-Games viel zu spät, es ist schon seit gestern Abend ausverkauft.


 
Die Unterstellung ist a) pauschalisierend und b) falsch. Es gehen noch immer Berichte ein, wonach User das Tablet auch heute noch bestellen konnten - oder zumindest bis zum Checkout kamen, ehe der Server nicht mehr mitspielte. Auch hier in der Redaktion war es möglich. Der Hinweis im Artikel ist eindeutig. Bitte unterlasse derlei unqualifizierten, pauschalisierten Bemerkungen in Zukunft oder wir zücken eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Odin333 (23. August 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Die Unterstellung ist a) pauschalisierend und b) falsch. Es gehen noch immer Berichte ein, wonach User das Tablet auch heute noch bestellen konnten - oder zumindest bis zum Checkout kamen, ehe der Server nicht mehr mitspielte. Auch hier in der Redaktion war es möglich. Der Hinweis im Artikel ist eindeutig. Bitte unterlasse derlei unqualifizierten, pauschalisierten Bemerkungen in Zukunft oder wir zücken eine Verwarnung.


 
Du kannst gerne versuchen es zu bestellen. Wenn du das Glück hast, deine Bestellung abzuschicken, dann wird dir in der darauf folgenden, obligatorischen Mail mitgeteilt, dass das Produkt leider ausverkauft sei. (Stand: heute 10.32)
Also bitte besser recherchieren als grundlos Verwarnungen auszusprechen.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (23. August 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne versuchen es zu bestellen. Wenn du das Glück hast, deine Bestellung abzuschicken, dann wird dir in der darauf folgenden, obligatorischen Mail mitgeteilt, dass das Produkt leider ausverkauft sei. (Stand: heute 10.32)
> Also bitte besser recherchieren als grundlos Verwarnungen auszusprechen.


 
Wie kommt es dann, dass ein Kollege (Stand heute, um kurz vor 12) noch eins bekommen hat? Ohne diese Mail? Also bitte besser recherchieren als grundlos etwas zu behaupten...


----------



## Odin333 (23. August 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Wie kommt es dann, dass ein Kollege (Stand heute, um kurz vor 12) noch eins bekommen hat? Ohne diese Mail? Also bitte besser recherchieren als grundlos etwas zu behaupten...



Hier:
HP verscherbelt Tablets und Smartphones: Ausverkauf mit Erfolg - Digital | STERN.DE

aber hier:
http://www.tabletblog.de/2011/08/99-euro-hp-touchpad-ausverkauft-bald-kommt-nachschub/


----------



## cydrake (23. August 2011)

Bei HP sind die Artikelnummern von den Touchpads mittlerweile aus'm Shop verschwunden. Der Shop ist allerdings immernoch grottig langsam.


----------



## Mister-Brian (23. August 2011)

Wie es aussieht,will HP im gegensatz zu den USA keine zweite Verkaufsrunde in Deutschland einläuten.Sehr schade,da ich davon erst gestern Abend gelesen habe


----------



## Bl4ckburn (23. August 2011)

Hab erst durch PCG davon Wind bekommen,...  Leider ist das Teil schon aus dem HP Shop raus. Was mich nur echt ankotzt, dass viele ihre Tablets nun bei Ebay verscheuern! Aber nicht zum HP Preis,... -__-


----------



## Mister-Brian (23. August 2011)

Was noch blöder ist:Viele haben en masse eingekauft,sprich gleich 10 Stück mitgenomme.Selbstverständlich ist das deren Recht als Kunde,unfair aber gegenüber denen,die sich das Teil aus Freude an der Technik und ihrer Möglichkeiten zulegen wollten.Ist jetzt ziemlich bitter,dass ich kein Android darauf genießen werde


----------



## cydrake (23. August 2011)

Bei der Anzahl neuer Geräte dieses Typs die in den letzten Stunden vom Privatleuten bie Ebay eingestellt wurden, könntest du recht haben.


----------



## Mister-Brian (23. August 2011)

Ich hoffe,dass die meisten Zukunftsuntauglichkeit von webOS böse erwischt und die Geräte zu moderaten Preisen wieder in den Umlauf kommen.Ansonsten bleibt einfach nichts anderes übrigrig als abzuwarten,was HP mit dem massiven Rückkauf der Restbestände bei Einzelhändlern in Wirklichkeit vorhat.Weiterverkauf im Store,anyone?


----------



## KabraxisObliv (26. August 2011)

Kleiner Hinweis: Eigentlich kostet Duke Nukem Forever diese Woche nur 14,97€, nicht 24€ wie es in der Überschrift angegeben ist.


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (6. September 2011)

Dead Space?


----------



## hamburgcity (6. September 2011)

Habe vor paar Tagen Dead Island bei play.com für €34.99 (selbstverständluch uncut und sogar versandkostenfrei) bestellt. Heute E-Mail bekomme dass es verschickt wurde


----------



## ShadowDoom (11. September 2011)

Na dann hoff mal das du es auch aktivieren kannst, so wie es im Steam Forum nämlich aussieht, haben einige das Problem das Spiel aus UK in DE zu aktivieren:

DI is region locked !!??!! - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## bestesbulzibar (12. September 2011)

Vorsicht!! Die Geschichte mit dem Battlefield 3 - Angebot stimmt so nicht. Ich habe es bereits im Februar vorbestellt, der Preis wurde dann kurzfristig auf 44€, danach wieder auf 54,95€ hochgesetzt. Laut amazon-Kundenbetreung gab es nie einen niedrigeren Preis und die 44€ seien ein Systemfehler. Von wegen Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie! Kann jedem nur empfehlen seine Bestellung zu checken. Ich bin damit auch kein Einzelfall, hier mal zwei Beispiele.
Amazon änderte battlefield 3 preis von 44 auf 59,90 - Seite 2
Amazon.de: Kunden diskutieren: Battlefield 3 Preis einfach gestiegen


----------



## thor2101 (17. September 2011)

mir geht diese 5zeilge Anzeige gleich als erste NEWS auf den Sack!!


----------



## Skaty12 (21. September 2011)

bestesbulzibar schrieb:


> Vorsicht!! Die Geschichte mit dem Battlefield 3 - Angebot stimmt so nicht. Ich habe es bereits im Februar vorbestellt, der Preis wurde dann kurzfristig auf 44€, danach wieder auf 54,95€ hochgesetzt. Laut amazon-Kundenbetreung gab es nie einen niedrigeren Preis und die 44€ seien ein Systemfehler. Von wegen Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie! Kann jedem nur empfehlen seine Bestellung zu checken. Ich bin damit auch kein Einzelfall, hier mal zwei Beispiele.
> Amazon änderte battlefield 3 preis von 44 auf 59,90 - Seite 2
> Amazon.de: Kunden diskutieren: Battlefield 3 Preis einfach gestiegen


 Bestell dein Battlefield halt bei spielgrotte.de  Für 41,99 kann man da echt nichts sagen.

Und ich bestellt da schon seit Jahren...


----------



## bestesbulzibar (23. September 2011)

Längst gemacht!! - Quasi zeitgleich mit meinem Eintrag.
Wollte bloß andere vor den Machenschaften von amazon warnen. Und denen raten vielleicht den Preis ihrer Bestellung zu überprüfen.
Kann die Spielegrotte übrigens auch nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Prog (26. September 2011)

bestesbulzibar schrieb:


> Vorsicht!! Die Geschichte mit dem Battlefield 3 - Angebot stimmt so nicht. Ich habe es bereits im Februar vorbestellt, der Preis wurde dann kurzfristig auf 44€, danach wieder auf 54,95€ hochgesetzt. Laut amazon-Kundenbetreung gab es nie einen niedrigeren Preis und die 44€ seien ein Systemfehler. Von wegen Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie! Kann jedem nur empfehlen seine Bestellung zu checken. Ich bin damit auch kein Einzelfall, hier mal zwei Beispiele.
> Amazon änderte battlefield 3 preis von 44 auf 59,90 - Seite 2
> Amazon.de: Kunden diskutieren: Battlefield 3 Preis einfach gestiegen



Auch wenn der Preis stimmen sollte, so berechnet Amazon bei der PEGI zusätzlich 5 EUR Porto. Somit ist die PEGI-Version auf amazon.co.uk wieder günstiger.


----------



## bestesbulzibar (27. September 2011)

Prog schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Preis stimmen sollte, so berechnet Amazon bei der PEGI zusätzlich 5 EUR Porto. Somit ist die PEGI-Version auf amazon.co.uk wieder günstiger.


 
Ging zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht um die PEGI Version, sondern um die deutsche. 
Wie gesagt, die war grob 24 Stunden runtergesetzt.


----------



## hamburgcity (30. September 2011)

Liebe PC Games Redaktion. Der Anbieter play.com ist ein riesen Online Anbieter der seit 1998 existiert und alle Games z.B. Versandkostenfrei verschickt. Die meisten Spiele sind um weiten günstiger als hier vermerkt. RAGE kostet dort 31.49 EUR (!!!!!!) und ist selbstverständlich UNCUT! Nennt den Anbieter doch mal auch als Quelle.


----------



## Olsen84 (2. Oktober 2011)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Liebe PC Games Redaktion. Der Anbieter play.com ist ein riesen Online Anbieter der seit 1998 existiert und alle Games z.B. Versandkostenfrei verschickt. Die meisten Spiele sind um weiten günstiger als hier vermerkt. RAGE kostet dort 31.49 EUR (!!!!!!) und ist selbstverständlich UNCUT! Nennt den Anbieter doch mal auch als Quelle.


 
Sind die Spiele dann trotzdem mit deutscher Sprachausstattung? Wenn ja, danke für den guten Tipp!


----------



## TrinityBlade (2. Oktober 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Sind die Spiele dann trotzdem mit deutscher Sprachausstattung? Wenn ja, danke für den guten Tipp!


Nicht immer. In der Online Games-Datenbank sind aber für viele Spiele die Sprachen der UK-Versionen angegeben. Zu beachten ist noch, dass play.com (soweit ich weiß) von den Kanalinseln versendet. Daher können bei Bestellungen ab ~26€ 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer anfallen, falls das Paket vom Zoll kontrolliert wird.


----------



## hamburgcity (2. Oktober 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Nicht immer. In der Online Games-Datenbank sind aber für viele Spiele die Sprachen der UK-Versionen angegeben. Zu beachten ist noch, dass play.com (soweit ich weiß) von den Kanalinseln versendet. Daher können bei Bestellungen ab ~26€ 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer anfallen, falls das Paket vom Zoll kontrolliert wird.


 
Es fällt keine Steuer an. Bestelle dort seit einigen Jahren und habe letztens auch wieder eine Sendung in Wert von 80 € zugeschickt bekommen. Leider sind fast alle Games OHNE  deutscher Sprachausstattung (mir persönlich egal da ich nur noch Games auf englisch zocke und Filme ebenfalls nur auf englisch schaue - kann mir jedoch vorstellen dass es für einige ein Argument ist, dort nicht zu bestellen.)


----------



## gammelbude (4. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt, Play.com versendet (zumindest Packete die über dem Freibetrag liegen) direkt aus England, also keinerlei Zollgefahr.

Ich will eigentlich keine Werbung machen und nein, ich bin auch nicht irgendwie mit der Seite verbunden aber ich benutze sie privat:
http://www.preisfieber.net/

Da ist man immer super über die neusten Schnäppchen im In- und Ausland informiert und es steht auch genaustens dabei mit welchen Versandkosten, Zollgebühren etc zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Bangheader (5. Oktober 2011)

ab wann gillt denn das mit crysis? bei mir kostet es noch 15€...


----------



## X3niC (5. Oktober 2011)

Bangheader schrieb:


> ab wann gillt denn das mit crysis? bei mir kostet es noch 15€...


 Ist schon vorbei
Habs noch für 4 Euro für Crysis 1 und Warhead bekommen


----------



## ECO-ECO (6. Oktober 2011)

So ein kacke, ich schaue jeden Tag rein, einmal schaue ich nicht hin und schon ist ein gute Angebot weg..


----------



## VandeKamp (7. Oktober 2011)

wie kann man denn die vorbestellung eines iphone 4s unter schnäppchen verbuchen?!


----------



## loinsi (10. Oktober 2011)

Metro 2033 bis morgen für 2,50€ via Steam.
Ansonsten ist THQ-Woche, also bietet sich vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen.


----------



## Eiche (11. Oktober 2011)

duke nukem forever 9,99€ bei steam und für First Access Members gibts das dlc auch gratis


----------



## lactosefrei (11. Oktober 2011)

loinsi schrieb:


> Metro 2033 bis morgen für 2,50€ via Steam.
> Ansonsten ist THQ-Woche, also bietet sich vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen.


 
Metro 2033 nur 2,50 EUR?! Bis morgen?! Sicher? Bei mir kostet es 6,66 EUR. Hast Du da mal ´nen link? Ich find´s nämlich nicht.


----------



## loinsi (11. Oktober 2011)

lactosefrei schrieb:


> Metro 2033 nur 2,50 EUR?! Bis morgen?! Sicher? Bei mir kostet es 6,66 EUR. Hast Du da mal ´nen link? Ich find´s nämlich nicht.


 
Der Post war gestern und Daily Deals laufen soweit ich weiß von 19:00 - 19:00 MEZ.
Ist also schon vorbei, tut mir leid.


----------



## lactosefrei (11. Oktober 2011)

loinsi schrieb:


> Der Post war gestern und Daily Deals laufen soweit ich weiß von 19:00 - 19:00 MEZ.
> Ist also schon vorbei, tut mir leid.


 
Kein Problem. Du weißt doch: "Wer zu spät kommt...!"


----------



## theNDY (12. Oktober 2011)

Metro Drecksspiel ... man sollte 10€ für jede gespielte Stunde dieses Elends bekommen -.-


----------



## X3niC (12. Oktober 2011)

theNDY schrieb:


> Metro Drecksspiel ... man sollte 10€ für jede gespielte Stunde dieses Elends bekommen -.-


 Uh da ist jmd sauer, dass es bei ihm nicht läuft^^
Nein mal ernsthaft...Das Spiel ist story-technisch und grafisch absolute klasse...wenn es einem nicht gefällt ist es wohl einfach nicht dein Geschmack


----------



## KabraxisObliv (12. Oktober 2011)

theNDY schrieb:


> Metro Drecksspiel ... man sollte 10€ für jede gespielte Stunde dieses Elends bekommen -.-


 
Mein Lieblingsshooter, atmosphärisch ungeschlagen. 
Offenbar stark Geschmack-abhängig.


----------



## Eiche (13. Oktober 2011)

loinsi schrieb:


> Der Post war gestern und Daily Deals laufen soweit ich weiß von 19:00 - 19:00 MEZ.
> Ist also schon vorbei, tut mir leid.


 18uhr - 18uhr MEZ !


----------



## KabraxisObliv (13. Oktober 2011)

loinsi schrieb:


> Der Post war gestern und Daily Deals laufen soweit ich weiß von 19:00 - 19:00 MEZ.
> Ist also schon vorbei, tut mir leid.


 


Zeffer schrieb:


> 18uhr - 18uhr MEZ !


 
Falsch.  19Uhr bis 19Uhr laufen die Steam-Deals immer hierzulande.
Seit etwa... ja, ich weiß nicht.. einem Jahr? Vorher war es 18 Uhr.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (20. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab BF3 für 44€ vorbestellt, die Pegi version bei Amazon.
Wird deswegen zwar wahrscheinlich später kommen, aber das stört mich nicht, immerhin hab ich ein Gips am rechten Arm und so kann ich eh nicht zocken...


----------



## Dexter11111 (22. Oktober 2011)

Inwiefern sind das bitte "Schnäppchen"?
Auf amazon.co.uk gibt es die Limited Edition mit SpecAct Kit für 29£ = 33€ + Versand: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Battlefield-3-Limited-PC-DVD/dp/B004MKM958/
Auf GreenManGaming gibt es die Digitale Version für 32.50£ = 37€ ohne Versand: Battlefield 3: Limited Edition | Shooter | PC Games
Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen KeyShop denen man sich bedienen könnte: GameKeyFinder.de - Battlefield 3

Ist das'n Werbethread für Amazon.de ?


----------



## DomShadow (26. Oktober 2011)

Was ist daran billig? Richtig, nix! Fail!

@Dexter

Das Frag ich mich hier täglich bei dem Mist der hier immer gepostet wird! PCG war früher mal Top, erste Seite die man ansurfte, heute nurnoch ein joke, total unübersichtlich! Da war das alte Design noch übersichtlicher!


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. November 2011)

Dexter11111 schrieb:


> Ist das'n Werbethread für Amazon.de ?


 

Ja, ist es. Klick mal auf ein Produkt und schau Dir dann den Link dazu in der Browserzeile an.


Provisionen Provisionen!


----------



## chbdiablo (6. November 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Falsch.  19Uhr bis 19Uhr laufen die Steam-Deals immer hierzulande.
> Seit etwa... ja, ich weiß nicht.. einem Jahr? Vorher war es 18 Uhr.



Falsch. 
Seit der Winterzeitumstellung sind die momentan um 18 Uhr.


----------



## PaddyGX (6. November 2011)

hab ich es richtig verstanden wne ich mir modern warfar 3 kaufe bekomme ich modern warfare1 gratis dazu???

und gillt das auch für die ps3


----------



## PaddyGX (6. November 2011)

Hi Hab ich das richtig verstanden das wen ich modern warfare 3 kaufe ich modern warfar 2 gratis dazu bekomme???

und gillt das auch für die ps3??


----------



## rotskippy (6. November 2011)

PaddyGX schrieb:


> Hi Hab ich das richtig verstanden das wen ich modern warfare 3 kaufe ich modern warfar 2 gratis dazu bekomme???
> 
> und gillt das auch für die ps3??


 

Nope, kein MW2. Bekommst MW1


----------



## Lion2k7 (21. November 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ja, ist es. Klick mal auf ein Produkt und schau Dir dann den Link dazu in der Browserzeile an.
> 
> 
> Provisionen Provisionen!


 
Die Provisionen gibt es aber erst wenn man dann auch was kauft.


----------



## Exar-K (23. November 2011)

Ab Heute, Mittwoch, 19 Uhr, läuft wieder der große Steam Herbstverkauf. Feuchte Höschen garantiert. 
Schleuderpreise für Duke Nukem Forever, Portal 2, Mass Effect 2, Orcs Must Die, usw.
Steam

PS: Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem noch eine Spur größeren Steam Christmas Sale in knapp einem Monat.


----------



## Sheggo (29. November 2011)

schade, dass fast nur Geräte dabei sind, die eh schon billig sind (qualitativ und preislich).

ich suche einen guten neuen Monitor und einen LED TV, da würde ich mich über 20% Rabatt ziemlich freuen. Aber bspw. würde ich einen 24'' Acer Monitor mit schlechten Bewertungen eh nicht kaufen, egal ob für 160€ oder reduzierten 120€


----------



## White-Devil (5. Dezember 2011)

gleich mal ein paar d3 collectors editions bestellt...


----------



## trinity_reloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

ein paar? wtf ^^
eine hab ich mir natürlich auch gesichert, wobei ich auch noch auf etwas preissenkung hoffe.


----------



## ShadowDoom (7. Dezember 2011)

Wahrscheinlich ein paar um die später teuer bei ebay zu verticken.^^

Soll die D3 CE echt 150€ kosten? Was soll das denn, die von SC2 hat...habe ich vergessen merke ich gerade, aber die hat irgendwas um die 60-70€ oder so gekostet und da war auch nicht weniger drin als jetzt bei der D3 Version. Dann bestelle ich die wohl auch lieber jetzt schon.


----------



## hexovility (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Diablo III Collector's Edition kostet bei HitFox zur Zeit nur 59,99€ statt 99,99€! Ein Deal, der nur noch 4 Tage geht. Ich persönlich kannte den Shop noch nicht, habe aber bei Amazon abbestellt und mal auf Risiko bei HitFox gekauft, da dort garantiert wird, dass man es zum Verkaufsstart per DHL (versicherter Versand) erhalten wird.

https://www.hitfox.com/deals/diablo-iii-pc-ce


----------



## Exar-K (15. Dezember 2011)

hexovility schrieb:


> Die Diablo III Collector's Edition kostet bei HitFox zur Zeit nur 59,99€ statt 99,99€! Ein Deal, der nur noch 4 Tage geht. Ich persönlich kannte den Shop noch nicht, habe aber bei Amazon abbestellt und mal auf Risiko bei HitFox gekauft, da dort garantiert wird, dass man es zum Verkaufsstart per DHL (versicherter Versand) erhalten wird.
> 
> https://www.hitfox.com/deals/diablo-iii-pc-ce


 Klingt interessant, der Laden sagt mir aber nix. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit denen?


----------



## hexovility (15. Dezember 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, der Laden sagt mir aber nix. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit denen?


Also anscheinend wurde HitFox ca. um die Zeit herum gestartet, wo auch die Gamescom 2011 stattfand. Es gibt wohl einige große Investoren und HitFox hatte einen erfolgreichen Start mit einem PS3 Deal. Habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass die Seite seriös und gut sein soll.

Hier ein Erfahrungsbericht: HitFox: “best game deals” – Ein Erfahrungsbericht | MixBlog.eu


----------



## phifi (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Angabe in der Überschrift mit Portal ist falsch. Portal 1 kostet 2,24, Portal 2 kostet 7,49...


----------



## Krampfkeks (9. Januar 2012)

Schade das keine DvD Preistipps mehr dabei stehen :/


----------



## PTL88 (12. Januar 2012)

SUPER Diablo 3 (59,99)
ich hoffe es ist am sonnabend da 
dann gehts rund


----------



## trinity_reloaded (12. Januar 2012)

PTL88 schrieb:


> SUPER Diablo 3 (59,99)
> ich hoffe es ist am sonnabend da
> dann gehts rund


 
wtf? meinst du das ernst? die antwort lautet: NEIN.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2012)

Wollen die tatsächlich 60 Euro für die normale Version von Diablo 3? *vogel zeig*
Anscheinend versuchen solch' große Firmen, die PC Preise langsam an die Konsolenpreise anzpassen, aber 60 Euro würd' ich nie für eine normale Version bezahlen. Das ist definitiv deutlich zu viel.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (12. Januar 2012)

ich denk mal blizzard hat sich noch nicht zu den preisen geäußert und amazon hat einfach mal irgendwelche werte festgelegt. wird sicher noch auf "normalpreis" fallen


----------



## PTL88 (13. Januar 2012)

@*trinity_reloaded*
lol 
schön werbung machen , ohne zu wissen wanns kommt
find ich immer gut 
und vielleicht kostet es auch nur 50E


----------



## dancle (13. Januar 2012)

Wow 59,99€ für Diablo III ist ein günstiger Preis? In den UK kann man dieses Spiel für 33Pfund (~40€) vorbestellen, da kommt man selbst mit Versandkosten noch günstiger als hier. Aber eventuell hat PC Games ja auch einfach einen Clown gefrühstückt.


----------



## Thorgrimm (16. Januar 2012)

dancle schrieb:


> Wow 59,99€ für Diablo III ist ein günstiger Preis? In den UK kann man dieses Spiel für 33Pfund (~40€) vorbestellen, da kommt man selbst mit Versandkosten noch günstiger als hier. Aber eventuell hat PC Games ja auch einfach einen Clown gefrühstückt.


 
Ich habe es auf amazon.co.uk schon in 2010 bestellt und das zu einem Preis von 23 Pfund. Denke, dass DAS ein Schnäppchen war.


----------



## Raidernet (20. Januar 2012)

hexovility schrieb:


> Also anscheinend wurde HitFox ca. um die Zeit herum gestartet, wo auch die Gamescom 2011 stattfand. Es gibt wohl einige große Investoren und HitFox hatte einen erfolgreichen Start mit einem PS3 Deal. Habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass die Seite seriös und gut sein soll.
> 
> Hier ein Erfahrungsbericht: HitFox: “best game deals” – Ein Erfahrungsbericht | MixBlog.eu



Habe dort letztens etwas bestellt und bin super zufrieden. Wurde direkt verschickt und kam einen Tag später an. Ich kann diese Seite wirklich jedem Schnäppchenjäger nur empfehlen!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2012)

Läge der Preis für "Assassins Creed: Revelations" auf der 20-Euro-Grenze, würde ich blind zuschlagen. Ich warte dann lieber doch noch ein weilchen, hat sich bei den Vorgängern auch stets gelohnt.
AC 2 - Vor einem Jahr für 20,-€ abgestaubt
ACB - Vor 2 Monaten für glatt 15,-€ geschnappt
Und beides bei Amazon


----------



## Sheggo (3. Februar 2012)

finds wirklich schade, dass Amazon bei sowas fast ausschließlich eh schon billige Produkte anbietet. würde mich sehr über 20% Rabatt bei nem richtig guten 24'' Monitor oder 42'' TV freuen...
den Rezessionen nach kann man eigentlich keins dieser Produkte kaufen, egal zu welchem Preis


----------



## Mandavar (4. Februar 2012)

Boah Alta! Fette preorda Alta!!11


----------



## IlllIIlllI (4. Februar 2012)

amazon ist der mieseste shit den ich je gesehn hab
die haben jetzt mein account auf die schwarze liste gestellt weil ich 1 artikel zuviel zurück geschickt hab und jedesmal wenn ich jetzt was bestellen will kommt "zahlungsart nicht akzeptiert " DD


----------



## Dosentier (10. Februar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> amazon ist der mieseste shit den ich je gesehn hab
> die haben jetzt mein account auf die schwarze liste gestellt weil ich 1 artikel zuviel zurück geschickt hab und jedesmal wenn ich jetzt was bestellen will kommt "zahlungsart nicht akzeptiert " DD


 

Selber Schuld würd ich mal sagen.
Ich denke, dass Amazon schon seine Gründe für diesen Schritt hatte.

Ich selber habe mit Amazon noch nie Probleme gehabt, eher im Gegenteil, Amazon ist wirklich Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit.
Nicht umsonst sind sie so groß geworden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2012)

Bei mir ebenfalls. Ich bestell da schon seit 11 Jahren, noch nie ein Problem gehabt. Ich hab 2 Shops bei denen ich immer bestelle: Amazon.de und Gameware.at.


----------



## cydrake (10. Februar 2012)

Auf den Tag warte ich auch noch, ich bestell regelmäßig Sachen aus den 'Warehouse Deals' also B-Ware/Rückläufer, leider is auch oft 
'Schrott' d.h. 'zu sehr gebrauchte Ware'  dabei, die geht dann zurück.  



IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> amazon ist der mieseste shit den ich je gesehn hab
> die haben jetzt mein account auf die schwarze liste gestellt weil ich 1 artikel zuviel zurück geschickt hab und jedesmal wenn ich jetzt was bestellen will kommt "zahlungsart nicht akzeptiert " DD


----------



## chiubiu (15. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob das hier reinpasst, aber bei Steam kann man sich COD:MW3 "preloaden" für ein gratis Multiplayer-Wochenende. Auch wenn hier MW3 immer verschrien wird, vielleicht interessiert es ja doch jemanden:

News - Call of Duty®: Modern Warfare® 3 - Free Weekend Coming, Pre-load Now!


----------



## RasRising (17. Februar 2012)

amazon co uk ist noch bedeutend billiger, in original sprache und ungeschnitten


----------



## Svatlas (17. Februar 2012)

Bis zum 23.02 gibt es auf Steam Alan Wake Collectors Edtion 28 Euro! Cooles Game und ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Darknomis806 (22. Februar 2012)

COD9??? WTF


----------



## Sheggo (22. Februar 2012)

COD Patch v3761.0 für 60 Tacken  haha


----------



## patertom (25. Februar 2012)

hmm... lecker avatar so billig.
der film ist echt sehr gut und wert gesehen bzw. gekauft zu werden.


(hier ein bisschen eigenwerbung, vllt kann jmd. damit was anfangen^^)


http://wunschkritiken.blogspot.com/


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (4. März 2012)

patertom schrieb:


> hmm... lecker avatar so billig.
> der film ist echt sehr gut und wert gesehen bzw. gekauft zu werden.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Avatar sollte man in 3d schauen, und die allgemeine 3D BluRay kommt ja leider erst Herbst, da irgendwer den Fehler, Panasonic die Rechte an dem Film zu geben, gemacht hat.  aber ich kann warten. Zum Glück wird das 3D Angebot langsam größer.


----------



## Diced (4. März 2012)

The Machinist ist einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten, unbedingt holen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. März 2012)

Bei der Risen 2 CE hab ich gleich zugegriffen...die soll ja sonst 70 Euro kosten.


----------



## Steppenheld (13. März 2012)

Hab mir die N7 von ME3 geholt und freu mich wie nur


----------



## Bonifatius-IX (31. März 2012)

Wieso komme ich, wenn ich auf die Blitzangebote klicke, auf die Amazon-Seite der Angebote der Woche und nicht direkt zum Produkt?
Hätte gern ne neue externe Festplatte!


----------



## evilitchy (31. März 2012)

Bonifatius-IX schrieb:


> Wieso komme ich, wenn ich auf die Blitzangebote klicke, auf die Amazon-Seite der Angebote der Woche und nicht direkt zum Produkt?
> Hätte gern ne neue externe Festplatte!


Steht doch dabei, runter scrollen


----------



## Bonifatius-IX (31. März 2012)

evilitchy schrieb:


> Steht doch dabei, runter scrollen


 
Oh danke, habs kapiert, dachte da gäbs nen spezielleren Link wenn man hier auf pcgames.de runterscrollt, dafür muss man ja auf amazon.de runterscrollen!

Das kommt davon wenn man nicht genau hinsieht!


----------



## FlorianStangl (31. März 2012)

Die Blitzangebote lassen sich leider nicht direkt verlinken, sondern immer nur die Startseite, weswegen man dann runterscrollen muss. Umständlich... aber besser als gar nicht


----------



## Krampfkeks (1. April 2012)

Also wer bei Billy Idol für 4€ nicht zuschlägt sollte dringend an seinem Musikgeschmack arbeiten. Großartig.


----------



## cydrake (2. April 2012)

Entweder is das  Kontingent bei der Sandisk SSD ausverkauft oder ihr habt den Preis falsch. lt. A kostet die immer noch 134


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2012)

Löschen... zahlen lesen ist schwierig


----------



## cydrake (14. Mai 2012)

Weil du den Preis nur bekommst, wenn du über die Blitzangebotliste den Artikel wählst


----------

